# Sticky  Canadian Haunters



## Hellrazor

I have searched for this and to no avail, so here goes a new topic....

I am Canadian...He he, I love doing that. I noticed that many other Canadian Haunters have been popping up around here. It would be nice to see who y'all are and what province you are in. 

Is there any way to make this sticky for us. Im not trying to create our own field here but theres like 450 Americans and 25 (if that ) Canadians. It would be just nice to see what kind of spirit we have here LOL. 

Any other cross-boarder shoppers here too? 

Im in Southern Ontario, not too far from Toronto.


----------



## Sinister

I'll move this to the Haunts and Displays forum. I think, and I could be wrong, but that is where this topic goes. After I move it, I would recommend PM'ing DT and see if he can't make this a sticky for you. If it was meant for my forum, I would stick it for you Court, but alas...


----------



## Hellrazor

aawww thanks Sinister... I will see what DT says.... I did put my "haunt" on his 'GraveMarker'


----------



## DeadSpider

I am in the lower part of BC.

I find it hard to get any props I like in Canada though... I usually 'window shop' online in the states, but rarely buy. I end up making stuff from scratch.


----------



## DeathTouch

I would like to move this in the Canadian Haunters section. Wait, we don't have one. Fine, I will leave it here. But doesn't Canada have to pay a duty tax? LOL. Oh, and this isn't my section anyway. I am in the non-smoking haunter section.


----------



## coffin_creature

I am also a canadian haunter I live in Alberta north east of Edmonton.


----------



## claymud

I hail from the wonderful eastren province of Nova Scotia, second to Newfound land from most eastren Provice  Theres a lot more of legand and story telling here then Haunting really.


----------



## jtc

*Oh Canada!*

Hey; I live in Cambridge, Ontario. It's about an hour west of Toronto. I have been lurking here for a while now. I have had a Cemetary in my front yard for about 13 years now. I'm adding new things every year. This year's project is a Crypt for my FCG. I just finished the frame and today I'm cutting and carving the foam walls. I think it's a good idea that we Canadians show ourselves because it's hard to find stores for props and materials up here. Perhaps we can pool our resources. I have no website or photobucket account but some pics of my haunt can be found on the Ontario Haunter's Club site. Look for Graystone Manor. Through this site I have found a wealth of info for props. I hope more Canadians stand up and be counted.


----------



## jtc

I would also like to say thanks to Death Touch for his Crypt How to. I am modelling my crypt after his. I would have added this in to my first post but I'm not allowed to edit my posts. On a different note; I was at Canadian Tire yesterday and they have a motion activated skull for 14.99 with moving eyes and jaw. I bought 2. I used Canadian Tire money to buy the second one. I'm going to try to make a Grave grabber with one of them.


----------



## lord_tici_taci

I'm in lower New Brunswick (Kennebecasis Valley area). As far as I know, there are a few other haunters around Moncton.


----------



## Hellrazor

Hey Jtc Im in Brantford!!! Cool!

Theres a Halloween store here where I ordered Liquid Latex. Other than that, not too much. I will be heading to Cambridge soon to check out the Michaels. We dont have one so I go to the Ancaster, Hamilton or Cambridge Michaels fairly regularly now. 

Do you do your haunt on more than one day, or just on Halloween?
Im in the OHC club too - Im cuddle_bunny_1999 ha ha.


----------



## colinsuds

hey there,

Names Colin and I haunt from a suburb of Ottawa known as Kanata. Ive been haunting for a while and am a very patriotic Haunter. When people ask my hobbies they usually end up being politics and taking long walks through the graveyard....yah im that kool


----------



## DeadSpider

jtc said:


> On a different note; I was at Canadian Tire yesterday and they have a motion activated skull for 14.99 with moving eyes and jaw. I bought 2. I used Canadian Tire money to buy the second one. I'm going to try to make a Grave grabber with one of them.


Hey I didnt see any Halloween stuff at Canadian Tire!! I was in there yesterday!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sinister said:


> I'll move this to the Haunts and Displays forum. I think, and I could be wrong, but that is where this topic goes. After I move it, I would recommend PM'ing DT and see if he can't make this a sticky for you. If it was meant for my forum, I would stick it for you Court, but alas...


Actually, this ended up in MY forum..And I will be happy to "Stick it". IF Z feels so inclined to un-stick it, so be it, but if there is too much inactivity, I will unstick it myself. Now, where's my Tuborg?


----------



## otherworldly

We live in B.C. in the beautiful Okanagan! :jol:


----------



## Hellrazor

Thanks Dr. thats awesome...now lets keep this thread a hoppin so we dont get unstuck


----------



## jtc

Hey Hellrazor. I usually start setting up by the first week of October. I keep adding things throughout the month. The pneumatics and foggers don't come out till the Big Day. 
DeadSpider; when I bought those the kid was just setting up the display. There wasn't even a price on them yet.


----------



## Hellrazor

So Canadian Shopping eh: there is a place in Brantford called CooHoos, they have quite a bit if Halloween stuff out right now. There is also a costume shop. I will be in London in 2 weeks time where McColloughs is and its a 2500 square foot Halloween store that carries Bucky stuff and everything else. 

I will be going to a "make your own talking Bucky Skull Class" in October in Scarborough hosted by BoneyardBargains.com. They carry all things bucky and more. 

If anyone orders (I guess it would just be JTC so far - Only Ontarioian) , I will be happy to pick it up for them on the 21st of October.

NE good Halloween Stores in Cambridge?


----------



## claymud

I know Micales the craft store always had a few halloween Items, and Costco in Kanata by the Scotia Center had a huge blowing snow globe like thing.


----------



## jtc

My wife has been picking things up at Michael's. Value Village has lot's of old stuff that could be used for props as well as costumes. I scored a fog machine at Liquidation World for 15.00. My favourite store in Cambridge is Maskerade Manor. It's on Queen St. It's mostly costumes but he has lot's of Top quality props for rent and masks, hands etc. The owner goes to all the big trade shows to order his stuff. He will order stuff special for you if you catch him early enough. I also rent a huge strobe that lights up the whole house for 20.00 from a place here in town.


----------



## Hellrazor

I never thought of Liquidation World. We have one here and in Paris too. Im gonna go check them out. Thanks, hopefully they have them at my Liqidation worlds.... or perhaps I will have to drive there. Did they have many fog machines?


----------



## otherworldly

Woo hoo! Liquidation World here I come!


----------



## Hellrazor

Well JTC you ROCK!!!! I am so excited! I got a fogger too for 15 bucks. I aslo got 4 bottles of fog juice for 2.50 each and 2 strobes as well as 2 Scull Cups, 4 shot glasses and that slimey blood for the windows... all for 43.00 (includes all that and Taxes) 

The Paris Liquidation world did not have thier stuff out yet. Im gonna call from work and perhaps go out after for 1 - 2more foggers. WOW what a deal!


----------



## Rocky

Another Canadian haunter here. I live in Montreal but I spent most of my life in a very small town near Maine, USA. There really isn't a lot of haunters here but I would say Halloween is popular.

I started Halloween shopping this week and I saw some decorations at The Bay downtown Montreal. They didn't have a lot of stuff but I guess there's more to come. They mostly had costumes for kids and a few skulls and Jack-O-Lanterns. I'm gonna have to go to Canadian Tire tonight and see if they have anything. I'll stop at Zellers too. :devil:


----------



## Hellrazor

So I went to the Paris Liquidation world, No foggers out yet but bought 8 more quarts of fog for 2.50 and 3.00 each. I also bought that blood for you windows for 1.5 each - I picked up 5 - I remember seeing them for the cheapest of 5.99 each! I got a few candles too


----------



## Rocky

^ Cool!

I went to Canadian Tire last night but they didn't have anything yet. Zellers only had candies and greeting cards as well as a few black cats so I bought some candies. Then I went to The Source (formerly known as RadioShack) and I bought this r/c pumpkin for $20:










For more details, http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=RCNovelty&product=6018521


----------



## Dr Morbius

Does the pumpkin race along the floor?! What does a R/C pumpkin do?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think we're trying to go visit my mother in law and her husband who live in Victoria this fall - does anyone know whether there are any cool Halloween things to do there?


----------



## DeadSpider

I am not sure about victoria, never get over that far.
Vancouver has http://www.pne.ca/frightnights/index.htm

I will see if I can dig anything up for you.


----------



## Rocky

Dr Morbius said:


> Does the pumpkin race along the floor?! What does a R/C pumpkin do?


Yes. Basically I'm supposed to hide it somewhere in the driveway and whenever TOTers arrive I press the button and the little pumpkin (which is about the size of a grapefruit) starts racing (not fast though), its red eyes glow, and it makes spooking sounds ie. evil laughs which is supposed to scare the kids. I tried it last night when my roomate arrived from work and it scared him. Bwahaha!


----------



## Rocky

johnnythunder said:


> I think we're trying to go visit my mother in law and her husband who live in Victoria this fall - does anyone know whether there are any cool Halloween things to do there?


Oh God... I was in Victoria back in Halloween 97 and there was bonfires, people screaming and drinking booze everywhere, one of the best Halloween I ever had! I'll always remember it. I used to live near that big cemetery, Ross Bay cemetery, and on Halloween night there was many police officers around there so nobody could go in. I highly recommend you visit this place as it's one of Canada's most famous cemetery. My friends and I used to go there late at night. hehehe! Make sure you go before (or after) Halloween cause as I said they close it that day because of troublemakers (unless it has changed). It's quite big, they say there's around 27,000 graves.

Here's some pics and links if you're interested and I hope you have a good time! They offer cemetery tours for only $5. Check the schedule here. ~ Halloween Ghost Bus-tours and Ghost Walking Tour. Or you can go all by yourself but I guess a tour is better.

Ross Bay Cemetery

Victoria Tombstone Taleshttp://collections.ic.gc.ca/tombstone/index.html


----------



## DeadSpider

Heres a reply I got about victoria area off the FFBC list:

"There's Galley Farms, they always have a haunted corn maze, I've heard that
it's pretty scary (always too busy to check it out!)& they have a more toned
down corn maze & petting zoo in the day time for the younger set. Carnevil
was around for a couple of years & quite scary but I don't think that it
happened last year. I think the boys & girls club has something geared
towards families. A friend of mine puts together an excellent haunt in Sooke
at the volunteer fire hall Halloween night, but that's quite a drive. Most
of the rec centers have something happening mostly geared to up to 6 crowd.
The is a couple of pumpkin patch festival kind of things with corn mazes,
hayrides, petting zoos etc. Always a good place to look is Island Parent
Magazine (free at any grocery store) for any family activities. Spencer's in
Mayfair will advertise some of the more adult events. Plus there are always
dances. That's all I can think of off the top of my head."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looks like fun! Thanks.


----------



## Hellrazor

That sounds cool. Enjoy your trip Johnny! 

Rocky: I saw that pumpkin at the Source too> I liked it and almost bought it.... I was thissss close. But didnt . Now I am officially cut off until after the Halloween season... could have something to do with hubby being laid off. I just dont get it though


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Dark Mind

One more Canadian here.

I'm in Saskatchewan, and even though Halloween is my favorite time of year, last year was my first yard/garage haunt. I didn't advertise at all, but I had a lot of people go through. This year I have stepped up to the plate and am doing a commercial haunt on a fairly big scale. I hope all goes well. I've been buying props at CT, and Walmart, but I'm also ordering masks and props from the US. 

I'm still looking for an insurance company that will cover this event, so if anyone knows of one I could use, please let me know.


----------



## Hellrazor

you have called yours right?

I purchased a super big skull from Shoppers yesterday! I used my optimum points and got it for 10 bucks. Last year I got the big 60.00 Skelly for 25.00 using my points too. I will have to post a pic later. But its HUGE!!!!!


----------



## Rocky

^ You're talking about Shoppers Drug Mart, right? There called Pharmaprix over here and I've seen those huge skulls and they look totally cool! So far I think that's the best place to go Halloween shopping this year. I usually buy the coolest things at Drugstores anyway.

So far this year I haven't seen anything at Canadian Tire (what are they waiting for) and I haven't got the chance to go to Walmart but I can tell you that Zellers suck big time. lol They used to have some neet stuff there. A few years ago I bought this huge bat at Zellers for $10 or something...


----------



## otherworldly

I've got to get myself to Shoppers. Must.


----------



## Hellrazor

right o Rocky. I love your bat. Im not impressed with Zellers this year either. I have not yet been to Crappy tire but my hubby said they had a lot of stuff. 

Yes otherworldly,,, get there.. .heard they had a spirit ball too but Im tapped.


----------



## jtc

I went to Shoppers and picked up a cool Celtic Cross tombstone for 19.99. I saw the giant skull. It's awesome. How are you going to display it? I also picked up a talking 3 foot skelly at CT for 20.00. Pretty well blew the budget for this year but I have a few more projects left to go and not much time or energy to finish. I better kick it up a notch. lol


----------



## Hellrazor

I havnt decided yet... I may just put it on a small static prop and make it all out of proportion. I might hang it and scare the beegeebies out of someone. My friends dad cut a hole in the bottom and was wearing it around the house. She was totally creeped out by it. Im not sure yet. Perhapts this year It will just sit there. I dont really know. I just wanted it


----------



## Rocky

JTC I picked the same Celtic Cross the other day. I dunno if you noticed but the R.I.P. lettering glows in the dark! Totally cool. Oh did you see the other headstone with a reaper? That one was really nice too but I didn't know which one to buy so I waited. When I went back they didn't have those headstones anymore so I had to go to another Shoppers. They only had the Celtic Cross over there so I picked it.

Hellrazor, the Spirit Balls look amazing but it costs $50. *sigh* I don't think I'm gonna buy it this year cause I already spent too much money. lol

Check this site that's what they're selling at Shoppers:

http://www.gemmy.com/category.cfm?subCatId=312&parent=41

I bought this bird of prey candy bowl at Shoppers:

http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=21805&subCatId=84&parent=41


----------



## jtc

Rocky; the reaper stone is cool too. I wanted both also but had to make a choice and chose the cross.
Hellrazor; maybe if you have time you could make a giant skull stalkaround costume.


----------



## Hellrazor

Thats a great idea JTC. I will have to wait until next year... too much stuff on my plate for the next 36 days as it is. LOL.


----------



## Rocky

I found a great Dracula costume this weekend for my Dracula prop! I also picked a flicker flame lights candelabra and this rat-in-a-trap at Rona (both products from Gemmy):


----------



## Dark Mind

Along with a whole lot of things I bought this year, I had to have two of those giant skulls from shoppers. I'm putting them on top of two pillars people have to walk through to get into my haunted attraction.


----------



## Hellrazor

2 weeks to my make a talking bucky skull class!!! I cant wait!!!! I will be hitting a really big Halloween store in Mississauga while IM at it. I dont remember the name, but I remember the signs! Yippee!


----------



## dusty588

Hey there, I am 16 years old, I just joined, and I am from Beaumont, Alberta, about 15 minutes from Edmonton.


----------



## Hellrazor

Welcome Dusty! Have you made anything yet, do you have pics of your displays? I just started a few years ago. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## claymud

dusty588 said:


> Hey there, I am 16 years old, I just joined, and I am from Beaumont, Alberta, about 15 minutes from Edmonton.


Welcome... hope you stick around, not many (young) Teens have. Like... 4 maybe.


----------



## Dark Mind

Welcome Dusty.......I think you'll find this is a pretty cool place.


----------



## colinsuds

dusty588 said:


> Hey there, I am 16 years old, I just joined, and I am from Beaumont, Alberta, about 15 minutes from Edmonton.


Yay for teen Haunters. Colin Ottawa.


----------



## VoodooMessiah

*Surrey / White Rock BC*

I'm a canadian haunter. Took a year off because of moving, now setting up a small rig for this year. Have that itch to scare some kiddies again. Some say i need therapy, i say it IS therapy lol 

Props can be hard to come by here, and the good ones are usually very expensive, so i buy used masks , some new masks and costumes, and make my own standups. other smaller props like skulls and atmos-fear trinkets i buy new and fit them into whatever theme i'm trying for on a given year.

Value village is a good place to find some really cool used masks. Found a Eddie (piece of mind album cover) this year. Any Iron maiden fans out there will know what i'm talking about 

Cheers folks and have a great Hallows Eve.


----------



## DeadSpider

Hi Voodoo - we are only like an hour away from each other!

Are you familiar with FrightFest BC? We get together for workshops during the year to make props. There is also FFBC each June, its held at Dyanna Zimmer's place. http://barnyardphantoms.com/She's a riot, and full of great ideas. -and I didn't attend, but lots of people went to Fort Langley in august for a haunted camp weekend that was apparently a huge success and the campground wants everyone back next year to do a haunted house.

I know what you mean about not being able to find props around here. I just buy supplies and make my own cuz unless you order online there is rarely anything worth buying.


----------



## JD..

Hello from Montreal.

This is a link to some pictures of my 2005 haunt. The 15' grim reaper was the first prop I built, some 6-7 years ago. The FCG went in last year and was probably the first project I learned about online. Until last year, I didn't realize there are so many home haunters out there, not to mention extremely talented and creative folk who share their ideas. Good times.

http://donut.homelinux.com/forum/in...t=0&rid=55&S=8e90855670107fb266496ffeb605820c

This year's two projects are a scarecrow for the other side of the driveway, inspired by Pumpkinrot's Johnny Appleseed (pumpkinrot.com - talk about talent) and a cemetery fence.

If you're in the Montreal area, you can find me just east of the intersection of boul Brunswick and boul St-Charles, less than a km north of Highway 40. Like most of you, at this time of year you'll find me tinkering away in the garage and outside, hands covered in spray paint and face spackled with PVC dust. Be sure to say "hi".

JD


----------



## SomeGuy

Hey guys i've been lurking a few days lol thought I'd say hi and also ask a question of the locals  I'm in Hamilton Ontario and am looking for a decent fog machine for an outdoor haunt. All I can find around here are those 400w walmart ones and I would imagine I would need 1-2 700w or maybe 1 1000-1200w unit. Does anyone know of a place that would sell one at a reasonable price? I cant find any at all lol Thanks


----------



## Hellrazor

Ya eh, welcome to Canada. I have only found the 400 watters myself. I have 5 of them... in the hopes that will make up 2000. 

I dont know where else around here you could go. I am going to a "make your own talking bucky skull" class on Saturday. Im hoping to get to the store in Scarborough while I am at it. I will post if I see anything you might like.


----------



## Hellrazor

*Halloween Mega Store*

http://www.kaboom.com/halloween.html

Im gonna try and check this out this weekend. Its in the Toronto Area....


----------



## SomeGuy

Thats really not much of a website haha 
would you say its worth the drive out there?


----------



## Hellrazor

Im going there for this :

http://ontariohauntersclub.tripod.com/id45.html

This weekend anyway... EEEEP Im sooo excited!


----------



## SomeGuy

haha sounds cool  if you end up seeing any higher wattage machines there let me know!


----------



## Hellrazor

Will do. you should also post on www.hallowenproject.com. There are Canadian haunters in Oakville, Missisauga and Richmond hill on that site. They might know of foggers sales that are higher wattage.

Have you checked out Spencers?


----------



## SomeGuy

just the spencers website and it only showed a tiny one lol


----------



## jtc

SomeGuy, You might want to try Radio Shack, aka The Source. I picked up a 700 watt machine there that has been running for years with no problems. They may still carry them.


----------



## SomeGuy

i'll go have a look on the weekend thanx a lot!


----------



## Hellrazor

I did get to go to Kaboom! This weekend! And WOW the site does NOT do it justice. Its like a department store of all things HALLOWEEN!!!!! YOU MUST GO! I found stuff too rich for my blood, but I have also spent WAAAAYYYYY too much this year.....

There was a 1000 watt fogger for 99.99, they also had remote control fog controls too for 24.99

Its really really easty to get to. If you are taking QEW, take gardener express way, then exit on Kipling. At the FIRST intersection turn left instead of turning right to get to kipling. Follow it until you see an Ape on a sign that says FIREWORKS. Turn left there then turn left at the end of the street. YOU CANNOT miss it. It ROCKS! 

They have EVERYTHING! Let me know if you went and what you thought of it. I wish I was a millionaire. 

They had a butchers cooler of all things severed, in packaging like hamburger comes in. They had every costume, every tombstone. They had this rat tha moves in a rat trap and blood squirting. OOOOH It was awesome.


----------



## SomeGuy

I wish I would have gotten out there! I think i'll have to go this coming weekend see what they have left. Thanks for the review!!!


----------



## DeadSpider

Anyone on the west coast... we have confirmed dates for FrightfestBC for May long weekend. It will be in Chilliwack, BC this year instead of in Surrey. I havent seen any updated webpage info yet, but those are the dates.


----------



## Northern Touch

right on canadian haunters i'm from sudbury ontario


----------



## Hellrazor

With Christmas just around the corner, I picked up some of those battery powered Candle sticks (the tall ones people put in windows). I put a few away with my halloween stuff and a few out for Christmas. Any other dealeos out there Canadians?


----------



## Big Howlin

*Yay Canadians! Im from Vancouver BC. Goodtimes.
Anybody know if there are large halloween shows or horror shows in BC?
We have one store here that sells decent Halloween stuff when the time comes but its pricey. Michaels is great as usual though.:jol:
Any BC'rs know of any great Halloween things around here?
*


----------



## dusty588

Hey there,
I used to love in Maple Ridge, and just thought I would tell you about a haunt there. It is called Ghost Ridge www.ghostridge.org. When I helped out with it, there were about 20 or 21 scenes/sets, and I helped build em all. It is a good haunt, worth checking out.:jol:


----------



## Big Howlin

*nice! thanx dude!*

*hmmm...no pix though...*


----------



## DeadSpider

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *Yay Canadians! Im from Vancouver BC. Goodtimes.
> Anybody know if there are large halloween shows or horror shows in BC?
> We have one store here that sells decent Halloween stuff when the time comes but its pricey. Michaels is great as usual though.:jol:
> Any BC'rs know of any great Halloween things around here?
> *


Hi Cheetahclub67
I don't know of any shows, but frightfest northwest is a big gathering just south of us, and this year frightfest BC is being held in Chilliwack. It has been in Surrey the past few years, but this year it's being held at Reapers Haunted Attraction.


----------



## Big Howlin

*Oh schnap! Nice, yeah Ill have to go for sure. 
Chilliwack huh? How the hell does one get there? I'm on Oak and 70th. Is there an address?
I joined FFNW but haven't received any mail...*


----------



## DeadSpider

You don't know how to get to the 'Wack?? 
East on Highway 1... past Abbotsford, and if you get to Hope you've gone to far. I haven't heard any news yet about what will happen each day yet, but it will be the May long weekend. 
I will post when I hear something further.


----------



## Big Howlin

*I don't have a car though...well I do but its FUBAR now.*


----------



## Northern Touch

hey any-one know of any gatherings in Ontario I've been searching online but I haven't found much....I wish we had more stuff over here...there isn't even many shops,I wish there were some type of gathering's I would even be happy to trow one here in Sudbury...not sur how to even go about it...


----------



## Dark Mind

I would like to ask anyone who knows if the World Horror Convention 2007 that is taking place March 29-April 1 in the heart of downtown Toronto, the same kind of show as Transworld in Chicago....what I mean is, is there as many vendors selling props, etc? or is it a different kind of event?


----------



## Big Howlin

*I hate how its in freakn Toronto. Why not Vancouver for once?*


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Don't get too upset, I just checked out the website and it looks to be exclusively about Horror fiction - bunch of authors and workshops on writing. Doesn't look like anything for the home haunter.


----------



## Big Howlin

*I know there is a haunting fest in Toronto....errrr use to be, dunno bout now.*


----------



## punch

*Barrie, Ontario in the house*

Just wanted to say Hi, from barrie, ontario..

I have a small home haunt in its secound year, but plan to add some real props this year, se my welcome post in the newcomers section.

punch


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Welcome Punch. This is a great forum with lots of ideas and inspiration. Make sure you also join the Ontario Haunters Club. They have a Yahoo group and also organize Make and Take classes on occasion. I think there is a large group of haunters in the Barrie area that you might be able to hook up with.


----------



## Northern Touch

hows it going Punch and Welcome to this great fourm!!!I been on this fourm for awhile now and there are alot of people with tons of ideas that are more then helpful to get your ideas off the ground....I live in Sudbury and have a large haunt been doing it for 7 years and halloween is my bigest hobbie...I have my haunt advertised on the Ontario haunters Club but am not an active member yet I would love to put a group together up here for a make and take ...I here about all these people that do this but there is nothing here or that I have heard of yet in Ontario...but I will look mor into the Ontario Haunters Club...


----------



## Hellrazor

Yes Punch Welcome! 

I am aslo an Ontario Haunters Club (OHC) member. I went to the make and take bucky talking skull class. Its held in Toronto. There is a barrel prop make and take coming up there. 

You will get some SUPER ideas off of this forum for sure!


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Hi all. I live in Canmore, Alberta, and I just joined up last week. I couldn't believe the response I got from the welcome room. Been haunting a couple of years now ...it's crazy how obsessed we all get about it :googly: but damn it's fun. The problem with our northern haunts is all the snow we usually get (or at least here in the mountains....) Last year was -20 by 7pm. Thank god for heated garages.

Dead Spider, thanks for the tip on Frightfest BC, would love to go but our first kid is on the way soon. Maybe next year.

Great to see all the Canadian haunters.


----------



## DeadSpider

For all you canadians who missed it... Frightfest BC was this past weekend at Reapers in Chilliwack. It was a great gathering. I am still recovering from lack of sleep. I have lots of pictures and such, but I havent got them sorted out yet.

We had some seminars and make and takes, Pnuematic pop-ups, stumps to put them in, talking skulls, casting, ... lots of activities. I will post the pics later....


----------



## Big Howlin

*Im moving out of Vancouver. I want to move somewhere in Canada that would be best for Autumn and Halloween! Know any good places?*


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Southern-ish Ontario (like Ottawa) is pretty good. I went to high school there (a looooooong time ago) and the fall is beautiful with the changing trees and then rotting leaves which give halloween night that earthy smell and crunchy sound of dry leaves (and usually no snow...)


----------



## Big Howlin

*funny you should mention there cause thats where I was looking. Where abouts?*


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Any town around Ottawa or the city itself is good in autumn. Kingston is also not bad with good October weather. Personally, I'm not a fan of T.O. or south of there (I went to university in St.Catherines) as it's pretty much all one big city. Quebec has a great autumn as well, but you better speak french...


----------



## Big Howlin

I was thinking of going to the Peterborough area. Know anything about it?


----------



## CreepyCanmore

No, sorry, don't know much about it, but it's likely the same temp and fall season, so should be good for haunting.


----------



## Big Howlin

Looks nice there cause all the houses are old victorian style. Well not all but lots. So makes for a good haunted house!


----------



## Hellrazor

Peterborough is not too bad. Not too close to lake effects and not too far north. That would be good haunting grounds.


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis

Hello All
I am new to the Hauntforum. I was born in Newfoundland
Grew up in Toronto and now live in Southeastern Ontario, between Toronto and Kingston, adjacent to Peterborough. Love my little spot of heaven. 
Have a large yard that we do a fundraising show for special needs kids. Mostly in our backyard and large driveway. Its great to be here and love seeing posts from Canadians. Makes me feel like I am not the only one struggling to get good product.
Just want to send out kudos to Deadspider. I love and admire your work profusly. Hope to someday fly out to the gathering on the west coast, maybe we could get a chance to talk shop...
Midnight Angel


----------



## DeadSpider

Thanx Midnight  
I have relatives in the Toronto area. 
Have to look ya up next time we are out there!


----------



## Northern Touch

I leave in Northern Ontario well Sudbury and I have 1 of the largest haunts in town...WE normally have a great Oct. except the 4 inch's of snow a week and a half before halloween but I would say sudbury is a great place for a haunt and I have had up to 400 guest's in the past.


----------



## Big Howlin

snow? yeh...boo urns to snow during halloween


----------



## Northern Touch

ya but the snow only ever last a day or two it was +9 halloween night so no complents..my haunt open rain/snow or what ever it's compleatly covered...


----------



## Hellrazor

It hasnt been too bad in Southern Ont these last 2 years. A little cool but thats about it. I put on a "crock pot" of hot chocolate for my scareactors to take in during the night.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Downtown Toronto, I grew up in Victoria B.C. Hi to all the canucks.


----------



## Big Howlin

Id love to move to a small area in the east that gets lots of fog...like a cove somewhere. That would make a cool place for halloween.


----------



## gennifyr

I'm in Thunder Bay, we bought a house in 05 so we are new to the Halloween thing. We started decorating our yard but it's not much so far. I'm much more interested in parties. This year will be our second one last year was a huge success.


----------



## Big Howlin

I love the homes in ont. great haunting homes.
Pics? I know u said its not much, still Id love to see


----------



## gennifyr

Our house isn't much just a basic ranch that we bought as a fixer upper. We have a huge backyard though and some day when we can afford it and there are safe stairs down to it, we'd like to extend the haunt out back. The back of our propery is line with a creek and maples so it'd be a nice spot.

I have pics here of last year's Halloween party, there are a couple of the yard as well;

Halloween-06 pictures by jenangelcat - Photobucket


----------



## Big Howlin

oooo nice!! Food looks great!!


----------



## Hellrazor

Lots of Ontarioians here eh! I am aslo part of Ontario Haunters Club, its located in Southern Ontario. I know Uraki is, is there anyone else?


----------



## Hellrazor

Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> Downtown Toronto, I grew up in Victoria B.C. Hi to all the canucks.


Hey! Did you to go the Rocky Horror play that was playing at the Bulma Theatre downtown Toronto? I did, it was AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Big Howlin

I will be when I move out there next year!



Hellrazor said:


> Lots of Ontarioians here eh! I am aslo part of Ontario Haunters Club, its located in Southern Ontario. I know Uraki is, is there anyone else?


----------



## Hellrazor

Cant wait Big Howlin, have you figured out where yet?


----------



## Big Howlin

Next fall I hope. Id like to drive from here (Vancouver) to Peterborough at that time. Take some nice autumn pictures.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

I live in Windsor, Ontario I have a nice size yard display and do a free Haunt on Halloween. I get most of my stuff from online stores or I sometimes drive over to Detroit and buy stuff at halloween USA.

www.theboogeymengraveyard.com

later


----------



## Big Howlin

Yeah, 4 or 5 hours to get to NY from Peterborough I think....but on the outside. So I hope they have some stores. Cause Peterborough sure doesnt. Maybe Toronto?


----------



## Hellrazor

theboogeymengraveyard said:


> I live in Windsor, Ontario I have a nice size yard display and do a free Haunt on Halloween. I get most of my stuff from online stores or I sometimes drive over to Detroit and buy stuff at halloween USA.
> 
> www.theboogeymengraveyard.com
> 
> later


Great site!

I am going into New York next weekend for some shopping. There is one big place near Toronto, i forget the name of it but you can see it from the 401 for halloween stuff but its pretty pricey along with all other halloween stores in Canada. 
I really miss living on a boarder city... ive said that before though.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Hey Hellrazor. I think I know the one you're thinking of. It's the Amazing Party Store on Oxford Street off of Evans Ave. between Kipling & Islington south of the QEW. The prices are a bit steep but it's worthwhile going just to see the amount of stuff they have. They normally do a pretty cool display as well. Here's the website:

http://www.amazingpartystore.com/halloween_main.htm

For those in the GTA west end there's a store I've been going to that's pretty good. Not as large as Amazing but getting better every year. It's called the Party Machine and is at Erin Mills & Millcreek Dr. in Mississauga. Thet're just getting their Halloween stuff set up now but should be up and running in a few weeks. They have a big warehouse tent sale at the end of September that is good for deals. I work nearby so I'll keep a look out and post again when I know more. Here's their website:

http://www.party-machine.ca


----------



## Hellrazor

That is exactly the place. I went there before the talking skull class last year. Thanks and I really should try and get out to check out that other place you mentioned.


----------



## Big Howlin

Looks like a bit of a rip off....stoopid halloween stores.


----------



## jtc

I just scored Donna the Dead from Micheals because they had a 50 percent off coupon in their flyer. She was regular 169.00 but I got her for 85.00. There are 2 more 40 percent off coupons on the flyer I might get the little Zombie Dog.


----------



## Big Howlin

Oh snap. This weeks flyer?


----------



## jtc

Yes, this weeks flyer. I haven't seen anything at my Canadian Tire yet. Anybody know if Shoppers Drugmart or Liquidation World have anything out yet?


----------



## Hellrazor

it seems pretty slow this year. Nothing yet at either of those places


----------



## Big Howlin

Really? Where bouts u live?


----------



## Hellrazor

Southern Ont


----------



## dusty588

Canadian Tire has most of their stuff out, and when I was at Wal-Mart they had about 4 1/2 shelves of stuff out.


----------



## Halliance

Hey everybody, a Winnipeger here. Not as cold as it once was, so I might have to drop the "Winterpeg" title - though last year Halloween was bitterly cold.

Hellrazor, I checked out your 2007 Props. Very cool! I'm a newbie at this, though I have a friend who creates huge yard hauntings and equally huge Halloween parties. Can't wait to see what he's doing this year!


----------



## Hellrazor

Awesome Halliance! Welcome aboard... newbies become old hands in no time! Happy to see another Canadian on here!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey HR, did you say "old hags"? lol J/K


----------



## stittsvillehaunt

Stittsville Haunt here from the Greater Ottawa Area. 2007 will be our 9th year of Haunting. Check out our Haunt at www.stittsvillehaunt.com

We build most of our props which makes our display somewhat unique. I also shop around the various stores such as Wal-mart, Michaels, Canadian Tire, Shoppers Drug Mart.

Each year we keep adding on to the display. This year I am building a 20' deep by 6' wide 'Dragon's Lair' on the side of our Garage. The Lair will lead up to our animated Dragon (video can be seen on Youtube; link on our webpage). After the Lair people then enter the Dungon which takes up half of our two car garage.

Fortunately the design of our Home provides the perfect backdrop for the haunt. Many people refer to our House as a Manor. With the Gothic window inserts and lighting it does give the perfect Haunted Manor look.

I began construction on the Lair two weeks ago. This past weekend we completed re-construction of the Dungon. We plan to have opening night on October 20th and will run every evening up to Halloween.

Lots of work but lots of fun!!!

Happy Haunting,

Bruce
AKA GRIM


----------



## DeathTouch

Hey, I got two canadian haunters on my site now. Now I will have to buy a tuk. LOL


----------



## Big Howlin

_Whats a tuk?_


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I think you have to buy one for your bedroom. I've heard of "tuk"ing in your bed at night...


----------



## DeathTouch

Sickie Ickie said:


> I think you have to buy one for your bedroom. I've heard of "tuk"ing in your bed at night...


No you mean smelt fishing. I think a tuk is a type of hat. Maybe a beer hat, I don't know. Either that or it is a cheese tray. Most for drinking beer wtih.:googly:


----------



## Dark Mind

"touque" = warm thing for your head in winter.

pronounced - "tuke"


----------



## Dark Mind

On another note, does anyone know where I could get a "Shake N Bake" electric chair prop in Canada? I would buy, or rent it for the season.


----------



## Hellrazor

Lmao!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Does anyone have any props with a tuke on? All us American's have to go on is Bob and Doug...


----------



## DeadSpider

Eh?


----------



## DeathTouch

I thought the tukes had the little flaps to keep your ears warm?

And he seems to have a package. You are going to make alot of parents mad looking at that prop with a tuke on with his package hanging out.


----------



## Revenant

DeadSpider said:


> Eh?


Oh, beauty, eh?


----------



## DeathTouch

Hey, I am getting a lot of Candians on my site Hauntseeker. If you read my FQA, I don't have any beer. And I am not putting a tuke on Hauntman. Not going to do it. Unless someone pays me. LOL


----------



## Hellrazor

DeadSpider said:


> Eh?


now thats what IM talking about!


----------



## Hellrazor

DeathTouch said:


> Hey, I am getting a lot of Candians on my site Hauntseeker. If you read my FQA, I don't have any beer. And I am not putting a tuke on Hauntman. Not going to do it. Unless someone pays me. LOL


With all due respect DT. We dont need any of your ahem "watered down" version of your beer. We got that covered up here. But, thanks for thinking of us! Now a toque on Hauntman might not be a bad idea.. or a snowsuit under his costume!


----------



## DeathTouch

Yea, some of the cities have to water the beer down. Most have the death penlity and in Texas they are allowed to carry guns. Who needs a drunken man with a gun. LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh, I forgot. Thank you to all the candians who sign up on Hauntseeker.


----------



## Big Howlin

So...people in the northern states and places like NY dont wear touq...i mean, tuks? 
Once you cross the border its all baseball caps and hoods 'r sumthin? 
Hawaiian ****s and sandles? lol


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Hey, any Calgarians out there. The Canadian Tire store on Mcloed Trail South has 400w smoke machines with timers in damaged boxes for 12.99. I bought two and there were about 20 left.


----------



## Hellrazor

Thats a super deal!


----------



## Halliance

Hellrazor, your grim reaper crashing through the wall of your house is fantastic! 

I'm guessing he's not going to wear a "tuk" (nothing like wearing out a running joke!)


----------



## Hellrazor

Gosh! If I Had a "tuk" I would put it on him... alas.. I have some skis, perhaps a ski pole in his hand instead of the Scythe? 

I should really put a boot (not about) on his foot wouldnt ya say? Maybe I will get in trouble for neglect if I left him out in the cold.... hmmmmm

LOL Nothing wrong with beating a dead horse! LOL


----------



## Big Howlin

The horse isnt dead really... in this forum a dead horse becomes an un-dead horse......with a "tuk"


----------



## DeathTouch

Looks like I will have to get a Tuke for Hauntman on my site Hauntseeker now. You Canadians are taking over. LOL. Today Rachel Brown from Haunt on the Hill signed up. LOL I got a big kick out of that one. LOL. She is my hero. Most of your are really close to her. Someone go over and take some pictures please. LOL


----------



## Rocky

I've started shopping a couple weeks ago and so far I'm not impressed at all. 

1. Zellers had nothing interesting, only good for candies and costumes for kids.

2. The Canadian Tire store I went too weren't even sure if they're gonna sell Halloween decorations this year.  

3. Rona had a couple decent things... in the middle of Christmas decorations!   

4. Thank God we have Pharmaprix here (Shoppers DrugMart for other Canadians) though... I bought a skeleton, a bag of bones, and a very nice lantern! They had this very cool animated skeleton in a cage but I'm not sure if I'm gonna buy it or not. It costs $50.

P. S. I still have to go to Walmart.


----------



## KevinS

Just signed up last night. I'm in Port Moody BC (Part of the Greater Vancouver Area).
I tend to build all my props rather than buy - my best so far was


----------



## KevinS

KevinS said:


> Just signed up last night. I'm in Port Moody BC (Part of the Greater Vancouver Area).
> I tend to build all my props rather than buy - my best so far was


Well - I guess I should watch which keys I hit. Premature posting can be an akward situation.

As I was saying, my best Prop so far was a large Spider Web strung between to Fir trees in my yard with a hidden catch - a 16" hairy Spider which I could drop from the tree on high across the front of the web, controlled by a long string exending all the way back into my house. The effect was incredible. I had people literally screaming and fleeing the Yard 

This Years efforts will be a bit more Grand. A full size Peppers Ghost Display is under construction!

Greetings From Canada.


----------



## VisualFXGuy

Hello everyone!

I'm a home haunter from Ontario. I've been doing it for about 10 years now, 9 in Kitchener, and now that I've moved to Oshawa, this will be the first year doing it here. I'm new the forums so I just wanna drop by and say hello from another Canadian Haunter! 

I'm looking forward to suggestions and posts from all the other Canadian haunters out there. Good luck this year everyone.


----------



## Halliance

KevinS, that spider web must have been a lot of fun!

I used myself as a prop one year. A faceless grim reaper, standing still. Nobody knew if I was real or not, until I went "BOO!" Got lots of screams from that!


----------



## Rocky

More shopping this weekend and I found a couple interesting things. I went to a different Zellers and they had more choice, and WalMart had nothing that appealed to me. The other Rona I went to also had Christmas decorations. Wassup with selling Christmas decorations in September anyway? :finger: 

P. S. IMO Shoppers Drug Mart and Canadian Tire are the best. I did buy the skeleton in a cage prop, it's so cool!


----------



## Big Howlin

VisualFXGuy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm a home haunter from Ontario. I've been doing it for about 10 years now, 9 in Kitchener, and now that I've moved to Oshawa, this will be the first year doing it here. I'm new the forums so I just wanna drop by and say hello from another Canadian Haunter!
> 
> I'm looking forward to suggestions and posts from all the other Canadian haunters out there. Good luck this year everyone.


Oshawa huh?
Ive been there. Ill be moving to Peterborough or Ottawa next year.
Does it snow lots on Halloween?


----------



## jtc

Welcome to the forum VisualFXGuy. I'm in Cambridge. What part of Kitchener did you live in? Maybe I saw your haunt. Big Howlin, the weather has been pretty nice for Halloween in this area for the last few years. No snow that I can remember.


----------



## lyssa-anne

Hey there ya all.....another canadian haunter here eh!
I am located near Oshawa Ontario!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Welcome everyone! It's great we have so many Canadian Haunters on the forum. If you're from Ontario and haven't already you can also join the Ontario Haunters Club. Here's the URL...

http://ontariohauntersclub.tripod.com/


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Hey KevinS - any pics of your spider? Sounds great!


----------



## lyssa-anne

Thanks Uruk-Hai, I never knew about that club...looks good..I am going to join!!!


----------



## VisualFXGuy

Big Howlin said:


> Oshawa huh?
> Ive been there. Ill be moving to Peterborough or Ottawa next year.
> Does it snow lots on Halloween?


No experience in Oshawa with the weather but in Kitchener it has snowed once in the past 9 years or so (melted as it came down, so I've never had Halloween with the ground coated in snow, just wet). It's rained quite a bit though and it gets VERY cold sometimes. I remember one year I was building some foam board columns and the garage was so cold that the glue wouldn't work anymore. lol.



jtc said:


> Welcome to the forum VisualFXGuy. I'm in Cambridge. What part of Kitchener did you live in? Maybe I saw your haunt. Big Howlin, the weather has been pretty nice for Halloween in this area for the last few years. No snow that I can remember.


I set my haunt up on Rollingmeadows Drive in the Forest Heights area. We made the news several years during our 9 year span, and our street is usually mentioned in The Record just before Halloween. The haunt was a team effort started by me and my friends back when we were in highschool. Now that i'm married, i'm breaking off and starting my own haunt. The Rollingmeadows one will probably continue however.

Starting fresh means I have very few props. Going to take a few years to get back up to where I was last year.. lol.



lyssa-anne said:


> Hey there ya all.....another canadian haunter here eh!
> I am located near Oshawa Ontario!


Yay! And near Oshawa too. Where abouts if you don't mind me asking?



Uruk-Hai said:


> Welcome everyone! It's great we have so many Canadian Haunters on the forum. If you're from Ontario and haven't already you can also join the Ontario Haunters Club. Here's the URL...
> 
> http://ontariohauntersclub.tripod.com/


Thanks for the link, I've signed up!


----------



## Hellrazor

I am also a part of the Ontario Haunters club. We are setting up a meeting at Canada's Wonderland for Fear Fest on Oct 13th. Meeting at Kelseys across the street. Check out the message board and email me if you want me to add any of you to the reservations for dinner to meet before the park. It should be a good time!


----------



## lyssa-anne

Hi all
Visualfxguy - I am actually located south of Lindsay (near Peterborough - most people have never heard of Lindsay so I usually say near Peterborough or Oshawa). I did live in Oshawa for years!


----------



## Big Howlin

Lindsay! haha
So you know Pontypool?!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Hey everyone. Nice to see some Canadians on the forum. I'm in Toronto.

People have been talking about being in or around Oshawa. I used to live there, and would recommend doing your Halloween Sales Hunt along Highway 2 (King St in Oshawa, Dundas in Whitby) west toward Ajax. Stop at the Value Village in Whitby at Kendalwood; Check out the pricing at Party Giant before Thickson Rd on the north side (when did the restaurant become a Hooters??);fill up at the Pioneer gas station past thickson (cheapest gas 9 times out of 10 for the area); head out to Ajax and shop between Harwood & Westney: there's a Winners, Home Sense, WalMart, Canadian Tire and a pretty decent Party Packagers hidden away in the corner that sometimes has gems for a steal.

I stopped in the Party Giant while I was visiting for Thanksgiving, and it was pretty lame (and bare) compared to what they usually have stocked. I like going there first to see how outrageous the prices are before looking elsewhere to see if I can find it cheaper.

Shopping in Canada for Halloween can be a challenge. Hope I've helped SOMEONE out. As for weather, the GTA (including Durham Region) usually has no snow but it can be chilly and wet.

I found some GREAT decor items at Home Sense. I blogged about them here and have a picture if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Big Howlin said:


> Lindsay! haha
> So you know Pontypool?!


Pontypool! My parents almost made us move there when I was younger *shudder*


----------



## lyssa-anne

lol...yeppers I know pontypool...actually almost bought a house there before we moved here!


----------



## UnderMan

Add me to the list. Regina, Saskatchewan here.


----------



## Hellrazor

Welcome Under!


----------



## cbspools

*me too, eh!*

Another Hozer here! Ontarian!


----------



## Hellrazor

Where in Ontario CBS? Im in Brantford


----------



## Toktorill

Sheesh... all those Ontario folks. 

Alberta, here! SE of Edmonton...  I would stay to chat more, but my haunt opens IN 8 HOURS, and I haven't slept.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Yeah, another Albertan! I'm not alone after all. I'm in Canmore, 1 hr west of Calgary. Too bad Camrose is so far away.


----------



## cbspools

HellRazor... Im in KW so not too far from you.


----------



## jtc

Hey cbspools, I'm in Cambridge. I'm originally from Kitchener. I guess we're neighbours too. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dusty588

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Halloween form Edmonton. Hope all goes well with what ever you may have planned!:jol: :jol:


----------



## Halliance

The weather in Winnipeg was soooo great! Highs of 20, sunny, clear ... then, yesterday, storm clouds came, and it's been raining ever since! Oh well, Happy Halloween to everybody anyway!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Yeah..weird to have a warm Halloween. 19 C here today. I remember having to wear a winter coat over my costume sometimes as a child. 

Halliance, we're apparently getting your rain in Toronto this evening at about 9 pm. Hope it lets up for your trick or treaters! Hmmm but that might rush it my way. Is it wrong to hope the rain will hover over Timmins or Sudbury for a while?


----------



## UnderMan

Thank you muchly. 

It took me a week to get ready, but everything turned out ok. Could have used more time with lighting though.
200 patrons was our count, not bad,but I expected more. All enjoyed it though.
Still have to take things down and put them away.


----------



## Dark Mind

Well I had a pretty good year here in my little town. This was my second year transforming a very old three story school. This years theme was a Halloween Asylum. 

I live in a town of 4300 people and I had almost 1150 people go through this year. Last year was over 1460, but I think I scared them to bad because there was a lot of people that told me personally they won't be going through it this year. Still, it was a good outcome again.

Underman, was there any Big Commercial Haunts in Regina this year?


----------



## Wildcat

Add one more to the list. I'm about 10 minutes west of Barrie.


----------



## UnderMan

Wow, you have a great place there Dark Mind. Very successful if you scared people that much. Our's doesn't compare to that. 1150? Woah. How many people do you have participating? How long did it take to set up? Wouldn't that be a great thing if we had something that large to set up. Heck, I'd be happy transforming a house. The older, spookier looking the better.
Do you have sponsors? I know doing something on that scale would be a lot of money.
UnderMan


----------



## Dark Mind

The school is almost a perfect building. It has three floors, including a pretty creepy basement. There was almost 1150 people that went through, so I thought it was another success like last year.

With ticket girls, doormen, and actors, there is approx 18 people. I just walk through the haunt making sure everything is running smoothly, and escort people when they need it. There were quite a few that couldn't make it through without an escort this year.

You're right, it takes a lot of money, and time to set up. I do 99% of that myself because I prefer it that way, but I have lots of help for the actual show. It takes me about a month set up time (average 4-5 hours per day) I don't have any sponsors (I didn't ask for any), but in 2008, I plan on being in Regina for a bigger show, and I will look for sponsors at that point.


----------



## Hellrazor

Wildcat said:


> Add one more to the list. I'm about 10 minutes west of Barrie.


Welcome Wildcat, I too am close to Barrie.. well 2 hours. Are you also a member of the Ontario Haunters Club? Check it out.

I hope to set up a meet and greet with them in January or February sometime.

Welcome aboard! Nice to see lots of Canadians on here!


----------



## frenchy

new to the halloween scene and i am in Hamilton ontario ,unfortunatly i was the only one with a cemetary in front of the house on my street hope next . I found all my stuff at party packager and michaels and canadian tire. we only had about 20 kids this years but maybe it will be better i hope


----------



## Hellrazor

It gets better and better. Im in Brantford, pretty close to you. Are you on the mountain?


----------



## Hellrazor

Frenchy, have you seen the Ontario Haunters Club website? Check it out. We gather together once a year. I have talked about organizing a Jan/Feb gathering, but have not actually planned it yet. Hope you can join us if it gets off the ground. There is a couple who run Boneyard bargains out of Scarbrough and they put on a big shindig in July every year. They also do make n takes.


----------



## Northern Touch

Hey guyz I'm in Sudbury and been to the Ontario Haunters Club page but seem to have problems navagating/posting stuff on the site I haven't been there for awhile but still read all the post's in my hotmail.... I would love to be apart of your great group and meet some of you guys/gals....I would even be into hosting a make/take here in Sudbury...


----------



## Hellrazor

sounds great! the forum is in yahoo.forums. So you have to have a yahoo id. I will keep you posted too or PM me if there is something you want to know. Try and make it up for Scarefest, usually first weekend in July. Its only a couple of hours though so Im not sure if your interested in driving for 5 hours... We did have Bruce from Ottawa come up. I have family (dad) in the Soo, so I might be interested in checking out a make n take in Sudbury. Im from the Soo and spend many a nights in the coffee shops in Sudbury cuz I was bored in the Soo LOL.


----------



## Northern Touch

Hey it's been awhile since I looked at this post, but I think I do already have a yahoo id. but haven't been to it for a long time....I played around in the Ontario Haunters site but wasn't able to post anything but I am going back there after I'm done lurking around here...And definitely me and the wife have been wanting to check out scarefest for awhile now but we always seem not to go, my B-day is on the 9th so were always up for something around the 1st 2 weekends of July I usually take my holidays so woohooo and we both have lot's of family up there so we always have baby sitter's lol so I would definitely would love to go his year...and really only take 3 1/2 hours in the summer so all is good don't want to head that way tell summer anyway especially after yesterday's 
(400 Mayhem lol) well not so funny but DAME....Well I off to check that site out again all post my findings lol.....


----------



## scream1973

*Fellow Canadians*

Greetings from Southern Ontario.. I am in Niagara and 2008 will be the first home haunt for us as the kids are old enough now that their mother can take them out ToT'ing on thier own. So we are looking forward to what this year will bring.. the ideas are already a brewing for what it will end up being.. Just have to make due with the space we have which unfortunately the yard isnt too large ..


----------



## Hellrazor

Any Canadian Haunters know where we can get beef netting in Canada?


----------



## hauntkid

yes!!!!! a few canucks to talk to!!

im 15 and live in Richmond hill. me and my friends have been putting on a haunted walkthrough fro 4 years now!!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

Awesome HauntKid. Welcome to the forum! There are many peeps in your parts. scroll up, we have an Ontario Haunters Club here too!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Welcome aboard hauntkid, scream1973 and the other new members! Any photos you can share? We'd love to see your stuff.


----------



## scream1973

Uruk-Hai said:


> Welcome aboard hauntkid, scream1973 and the other new members! Any photos you can share? We'd love to see your stuff.


No photos yet other than my lexmax stuff.. But lots to be forth coming for this years festivities


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. Been really swamped this past 6 months. I know it's way off season. But just wondering if folks are starting to plan what additions they will add to their Haunts or Shows this year. We call our a Charity show to raise money for special needs kids...
I was thinking of adding some moving talking animatronics this year. Maybe borrow some of Deadspiders cool prop ideas to my animatronics to make them look much more professsional.


----------



## DeadSpider

Midnight Angel and Dennis said:


> I was thinking of adding some moving talking animatronics this year. Maybe borrow some of Deadspiders cool prop ideas to my animatronics to make them look much more professsional.


Aw shucks..... lemme know if I can help ya at all 

How come most of the 'canucks' on this forum are way out east......


----------



## hauntkid

i have tons of ideas. but like the past 4 years i can never finish them, thats why im gonna start early this year in the summer. 

when i post pics u will see how the haunt was and get an idea of wat i want to do. we have finally set up the haunt to walk through the whole backyard but it is still quite amateurish and alot of details are left out, basically wat it was like is you walk through and see a prop or someone jumps out and then u continue walking and u see my neighbors house and stuff. the problem is we dun have the money to block this out especially cause the yard is so big but this year i have an idea to make cheap walls. this year i want to make sure that i set the environment in every room and i also want to have a theme in each room and a few animated props.

i have a whole design this year and im starting early so in October it is gonna be all about moving it over into my friends backyard.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

I live in Windsor I've been doing a yard displays since I was 16. I've been doing a free Haunt for 6 years and I hope to go pro one day. One good thing about Windsor is you can take a short drive over to Detroit where the warehouse style halloween stores blow your mind away with all the stuff they have.

Later all

http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/


----------



## CreepyCanmore

I agree with Dead Spider, seems like most Canadian haunters lurk around Ontario...where's all the BC and Alberta haunters?


----------



## DeadSpider

well, there are haunters out here, but they are not on the forum. 

CreepyCanmore you should come down to the Frightfest BC gathering in May. There is another haunter coming who lives in Edmonton. It's being held in Chilliwack this year.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Deadspider, I had actually read somewhere on here about the BC Frightfest and I had planed on PMing you to see what you think about it. 

But...I think I have a course that weekend unfortunately....it would be nice to meet you and pick your brains about some of your props. However you might have to keep an eye on that award winning grave digger (Mr. Dench I believe) you made, or he just might get a free ride back to Canmore with me...


----------



## DeadSpider

CreepyCanmore said:


> Deadspider, I had actually read somewhere on here about the BC Frightfest and I had planed on PMing you to see what you think about it.
> 
> But...I think I have a course that weekend unfortunately....it would be nice to meet you and pick your brains about some of your props. However you might have to keep an eye on that award winning grave digger (Mr. Dench I believe) you made, or he just might get a free ride back to Canmore with me...


haha. Mr. Dench loves car rides. He came with me to FFBC last year. (mind you I only live 10 minutes away) If you don't end up busy that weekend pm me and I will give you the details on whats happening this year and how to get there n such.


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis

Well we may be mostly congregated in Ontario but we have the same spirit right across Canada. We love putting out the long hours for a great display that folks will love. And we put ourselves though all this despite our unpredictable Canadian Weather!
Am I right folks?! C'mon show of hands!LMAO
Sometimes I'm outta control..sorry


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

our unpredictable Canadian Weather! is a nice way of putting it. lol Last year we had alot of windy rainy days in October and the day before halloween the wind picked up my vortex tunnel about a foot off the grond and then drop it and broke some welds. I could of cried thank God for ducktape. Oh Yeah the day after halloween no wind, no rain perfect day go figure.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Thanks DS, now I just have to get out of the course and convince my wife that it's a camping trip that has nothing to do with haunting....could be tough....rats


----------



## bolt

*Where the heck is Vernon?*

Add one more Canadian to the group. I'm in Vernon, British Columbia - at the northern tip of the Okanagan Valley. Hope people will continue to give us the heads up on great finds.


----------



## Hellrazor

Hey everyone... in case you have not checked out the Ontario Haunters Club website lately. There is a pop up prop make and take scheduled for August 9 in Scarborough, ON. 

I wish I could join but since my due date is August 3, I doubt I will be in any condition, with or without the little one, to participate. 

There will also be a Secret Reaper coming up and make sure you check out SCAREFEST 2008!!! Its always a BLAST!

I will be there for Scarefest for sure! Hope to meet some of you then!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Hey Hellrazor. I'm also looking forward to Scarefest. When I sent in my confirmation Kim from Boneyard said they were looking into having some contests this year for the best props. That would be great. Since the Haunt Crawl for 2007 was a bust it would be
interesting to see what everyone's been working on.

"We are working on having prizes for the best props within different categories (homemade, most original etc) We will post details soon."

As for having so much time for prop building while on mat leave - HA! You'll wonder when you'll have any time to do anything! LOL!


----------



## sandi

*Hi*

I am new to this forum.We live in Devon Alberta.
I am amazed at all the Canadians who love Halloween,
with our wonderful weather its not always easy to put up
a haunt.But when it does come around and we have the perfect
nite its soo worth it!!!
Here is the link to last years haunt.....






sandi


----------



## Hellrazor

Cool Sandi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## corner haunt

Welcome Sandi, I too am rather new here. That is one heck of a haunt you have. I have yet to build anything more than static props for my display.


----------



## scream1973

Very slick Sandy.. I hope my haunt turns out good this year.. its my first year..


----------



## pyro

very nice sandi love to see pics of your props they look real nice


----------



## Hellrazor

Wow Sandi, your haunt is awesome!!! I love the seance skelly! Hes super!


----------



## sandi

*Thank you for the warm welcome*

Thank you to every one for the warm welcome.I will get some pics posted in a month or so. Life is crazy busy right now..........

Thanks sandi


----------



## Uruk-Hai

WOW Sandi! That's a terrific haunt! Great atmosphere. I especially love the ornate cemetery gate. Any chance you could post a how-to on it?


----------



## grump010

This is my first post, been here a while just had nothing to say. I just moved from the southwest BC to Central BC and looking forward to recreating my new haunt in our new house. By the way, very cool haunt Sandi! and I second the interest in a how to on the Cemetary gate.


----------



## DeadSpider

sandi said:


> I am new to this forum.We live in Devon Alberta.
> I am amazed at all the Canadians who love Halloween,
> with our wonderful weather its not always easy to put up
> a haunt.But when it does come around and we have the perfect
> nite its soo worth it!!
> 
> sandi


Hi Sandi! Welcome to HF! I love that seance skeleton you have. 
Always great to see more Canadians join up!!


----------



## DeadSpider

grump010 said:


> This is my first post, been here a while just had nothing to say. I just moved from the southwest BC to Central BC and looking forward to recreating my new haunt in our new house. By the way, very cool haunt Sandi! and I second the interest in a how to on the Cemetary gate.


Hi Grump010! You used to live in the lower mainland area??? That's where I am! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DeadSpider

While I am logged in I should also mention:

Frightfest BC's dates were moved... the event is being held in August this year at the Fort Langley Campgrounds. We are hosting a haunted house for the campgrounds annual 'Halloween in August' weekend. August 14th thru 17th. There will be some seminars and lots of haunt talk too.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Hey Deadspider is there a web-site with info on Frightfest BC? My cousin from Chilliwack was in town visiting and I was showing him some of my tombstones and stuff - I think he's hooked!! I was telling him about your gathering and he'd be interested in going.


----------



## scream1973

Any other haunters in southern Ontario ? Like Niagara region ?


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Hey Scream1973. Are you going to Screamfest in Toronto next weekend?


----------



## grump010

DeadSpider said:


> While I am logged in I should also mention:
> 
> Frightfest BC's dates were moved... the event is being held in August this year at the Fort Langley Campgrounds. We are hosting a haunted house for the campgrounds annual 'Halloween in August' weekend. August 14th thru 17th. There will be some seminars and lots of haunt talk too.


Those dates are perfect, I have a wedding to go to on the 16th and then down to Tacoma, WA to pick up 12 cases of LED lights for my Halloween and Christmas display. I usually stay in Langley and I will be sure to work this into our trip.


----------



## scream1973

Uruk-Hai said:


> Hey Scream1973. Are you going to Screamfest in Toronto next weekend?


No unfortunately I am busy next weekend otherwise I would have loved to make it up there and meet everyone and get involved into the Ontario Haunters ..


----------



## Hellrazor

Thats too bad! Hopefully we have a make n take soon. There is a make n take on the ontario haunters club website scheduled for August 9 if you are interested. I unfortunatly will not be able to attend. I will have a newborn or working on one about then. Have you thought about participating in that?


We are going to plan on getting together for Halloween Haunt at Canadas Wonderland this year, we did it last year as well. I think we decided we will go to the dinner that is offered at the park so we can get in and see the mazes quicker... last year went by really quick.


----------



## scream1973

I would definitely be in for the Halloween Haunt get together as we are Wonderland Seasons pass holders.

I saw the Make and Take scheduled for the 9th.. I might be interested in that if i can source teh parts cheaper becaue with everything i am planing to build / building for my first haunt this year that one is a lil rich for my blood at 200 and change for the popup.


----------



## Hellrazor

I hear ya! I did the talking bucky make and take 2 years ago. We are trying to get a mould making class together as well. 

I will keep you posted on the Canadas Wonderland do.... now that Im preggers, Ive been DYING to go to Canadas Wonderland.. go figure! LOL


----------



## Spid3r3lla

Hi fellow Canadians!  Edmonton here


----------



## bolt

welcome spid3r3lla


----------



## Rocky

I finally bought a house so Halloween is gonna be special this year. I have so many props ideas I dunno even know where to start! lol


----------



## Hallowitch

Vancouver Island, British Columbia


----------



## samhayne

Hi everyone, Montreal / Quebec reporting !!

Anyone nearby ?


----------



## englundisgod

im in stoney creek ontario canada

its just next to hamilton ontario


----------



## Hellvin

Very cool to be here and talk shop with fellow _spook tuk's_... (Is there no "Q" in the American alphabet?!)

It looks like there are a few AB reps here as well. Kudos to Sandi - the front yard was terrific, but the backyard seance was A1!


----------



## Aelwyn

Hello hello! I'm in Hamilton, Ontario. I don't have much space for a good haunt on our tiny townhouse front yard, but I plan to make the most of it.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Look at all the new Canadian haunters.  Hello all.

Hey Aelwyn, I recognized your name because just yesterday through some weird coincidence I stumbled across your site during a random Halloween search. Just thought I would let you know that you are successfully building traffic to it.


----------



## DeadSpider

Frightfest-BC, a branch off of Frightfest Northwest is being held in August this year at the Fort Langley Campground. http://www.frightfest-bc.com/FFBC_Gathering.html 
Anyone going?


----------



## Hellvin

I am contemplating the event Dead Spider...


----------



## Aelwyn

Ghoul Friday said:


> Look at all the new Canadian haunters.  Hello all.
> 
> Hey Aelwyn, I recognized your name because just yesterday through some weird coincidence I stumbled across your site during a random Halloween search. Just thought I would let you know that you are successfully building traffic to it.


Yay!  Thanks for letting me know!  That's pretty cool.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Dead Spider, unfortunately no fright fest action for me again this year...baby girls taking up all my time, but hopefully...hopefully...one of these years.


----------



## Hellrazor

I love seeing the Canadian section on here build! Welcome all you fellow canuks!!!!


----------



## Aelwyn

My dream is to get the whole townhouse community I live in to do a BIG HAUNT in our large backyard common area. How much fun would THAT be?

Anyone done anything like that?


----------



## scream1973

I a hoping that I will inspire my neighbours to haunt as well.. This will be hte first year we have done it and i have noticed that the neighbourhood has been turning over so now we have alot of uounger neighbours..


----------



## ghost37

HI, I am new to the forum and I am front Southern Ontario..


----------



## ghost37

It would be cool if there were enough people in Ontario that we could get a prop making seminar started, like once a month or something like that. 

I run a small haunt and love to make my own props but do not have the knowledge with pneumatics and motors.


----------



## Hellrazor

hy welcome neighbor!


----------



## ghost37

to the people in Ontario, where in Ontario are you from? I run a haunt in a small town about 40 minutes from Kitchener.

Hellrazor, do you run a haunt or home haunt and where is it located? How many days in October are you open?


----------



## scream1973

Ghost I am located in Welland Ontario ( Bout 15 mins from NIagara Falls area).. Home Yard Haunt.. First year...


----------



## Aelwyn

I'm a Hamiltonian!


----------



## jtc

I'm from Cambridge. Been Haunting my house for 15 years.


----------



## ghost37

jtc - haunting for 15 years...that's awesome. You probably have a lot of cool props.

Where does everyone buy there props? I am now looking for more animated (motorized and pneumatic) props that will scare people, then I don't have to rely too much on actors. I can't seem to find too many places in Southern Ontario, other than normal - michaels, dollarama, walmart, party packagers etc. I buy a lot of props off ebay, but sometimes the shipping is terrible to come to Canada and there are 2 stores in London that have really cool props (but expensive) - McCullochs and a Party store located behind Masonville mall.


----------



## Ironside

Hey guys, i'm from Windsor, Ontario (obviously) and have been running my haunted house for 4 years now (this year being number 4).


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I'm in Brampton and this will also be the 4th year for my yard haunt. Can't wait!


----------



## Hellrazor

im in brantford...just a small home haunt on halloween. just had a baby 5 days ago so not too sure how much will be done this year....


----------



## Uruk-Hai

ghost37 said:


> It would be cool if there were enough people in Ontario that we could get a prop making seminar started, like once a month or something like that.
> 
> I run a small haunt and love to make my own props but do not have the knowledge with pneumatics and motors.


Hey Ghost. It's too bad. Ontario Haunters Club had to cancel a planned pneumatic Trash Can Trama Make & Take class scheduled for this weekend due to lack of interest. A previous class on Mold Making was also cancelled due to low registration. It just seems hard to generate the kind of interest here in Canada that there is in the States - we're just spread out too far from each other I guess.

There is going to be a OHC group tour to Fright World Haunted Attraction in Buffalo, New York on Saturday September 27, 2008. Check out the website for more details. It's currently more than 50% full so don't delay.

Ontario Haunters Club


----------



## Aelwyn

Uruk-Hai said:


> Hey Ghost. It's too bad. Ontario Haunters Club had to cancel a planned pneumatic Trash Can Trama Make & Take class scheduled for this weekend due to lack of interest. A previous class on Mold Making was also cancelled due to low registration. It just seems hard to generate the kind of interest here in Canada that there is in the States - we're just spread out too far from each other I guess.
> 
> There is going to be a OHC group tour to Fright World Haunted Attraction in Buffalo, New York on Saturday September 27, 2008. Check out the website for more details. It's currently more than 50% full so don't delay.
> 
> Ontario Haunters Club


Dammit! I'll be on my way to Salem, MA that day! 

Everything always happens on the same weekend....LOL!


----------



## scream1973

I think part of the problem with the OHC Trashcan pnuematic was the price. I know myself i couldnt shell out $250 for a make and take ..


----------



## ghost37

Well, I will have to keep an eye out if there are any more workshops at OHC, but I am right there with scream1973, $250 is too much money for me.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

It was a bit steep for me as well considering I'm not set up for pneumatics yet but I guess that included all the components and parts. I'm also away camping this weekend so it was a moot point. I had been signed up for the mold making class and was disappointed it had to be cancelled. Maybe another time there would be more interest.


----------



## Aelwyn

A heads up for Canadians:

I got stone spray paint at Zeller's for $1.69. I guess they're getting rid of their "paint department", and their spray paint was on sale.  I could only find one can of gray granite, but I plan to check other Zellers to see if I can find more.


----------



## scream1973

I think the other problem is we are so spread out..so finding a central location to get together for a make and take can be difficult.


----------



## Hellvin

Thanks for the headsup Aelwyn - I will check my local Teddy-Z for paint. Also on Zeller's note - I picked up a few "cherubs on finnials" in the garden centre liquidation. These are little 5" cherubs w/ wings that can easily be made/added to grave stones, given devil's horns, etc.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

I agree that's part of the problem.

I don't understand why things would get cancelled if only a handful of people were interested. I'd think if even 3 people wanted to get together, that constitutes reason to go ahead with plans. *shrug* Shame.



scream1973 said:


> I think the other problem is we are so spread out..so finding a central location to get together for a make and take can be difficult.


----------



## ghost37

Thanks for the tip on the paint Aelwyn. I picked up three cans of paint for $1.67 total. Of course it is not the paint I really wanted, it was regular price.


----------



## Big Howlin

3 more weeks and Ill be living in Ottawa!
My first Ontario Halloween!


----------



## Hellrazor

Ghoul Friday said:


> I agree that's part of the problem.
> 
> I don't understand why things would get cancelled if only a handful of people were interested. I'd think if even 3 people wanted to get together, that constitutes reason to go ahead with plans. *shrug* Shame.


I think its because they get "deals" on the number of pieces they need for the props.. that is why the make and takes are a bit cheaper than if we went out to do them ourselves... so only having 3 people would increase the price and people already complain about that. I know she has a minimum requirement and I believe that is why.... unfortunatly.


----------



## Hellrazor

Big Howlin said:


> 3 more weeks and Ill be living in Ottawa!
> My first Ontario Halloween!


THat is Awesome! I hope to see your stuff someday in real life. There is another haunter in Ottawa that has a great rep... Stittsville Haunt. You should talk to him once you move there. Hopefully we will see you at one of the gatherings too.


----------



## Big Howlin

How many ottawa people do we have here?
know any things to do in ottawa around that time of the year?
And halloween?


----------



## ubzest

London here.


----------



## Freddy

*Halloween On-lline Store in CANADA*

Try
www.hauntedxing.ca for props in Canada.


----------



## bolt

Hey Freddy, where in BC are you? I'm in Vernon.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Just wanted to let you lot know about the thread I started in the Links section of the forum (I didn't want to manipulate this thread in case people respond to it on the forum instead of emailing me, though you ARE my target audience).

I am starting a Canadian Directory on my website and I'm looking for submissions. If you're interested, check out my post "Call for Canadian Creepers". Or you can go to my website.

Sorry mods if I've done some cross linking no-no here.

Nice to see so much Canadian activity on here!


----------



## DeadSpider

Sounds great GF, look forward to seeing a Canadian directory.


----------



## Vancouver

Spencers is loaded up at our 2 stores (Lougheed mall and Willowbrook mall)...they are decorating as we speak...u can buy most of the "big ticket" animatronics that Spirit has

Also spoke to the manager at the Willobrook one and found that we almost had a Spirit this year and will definitely have one next year...this is ground breaking news!...finally


----------



## iHalloween

Canadian here too. Northern Ontario!


----------



## Vancouver

Freddy said:


> Try
> www.hauntedxing.ca for props in Canada.


seem a bit over priced...animated hex for $159?...you can get those for $70 at Walgreens and $100 at Spirit in the States


----------



## Vancouver

iHalloween said:


> Canadian here too. Northern Ontario!


How North are you?...feeling cold now thinking about that


----------



## iHalloween

Right in the center of the Great Lakes!


----------



## dusty588

*


----------



## Vancouver

dusty588 said:


> There is an awesome Halloween store here in Edmonton. It is called Custom Costumes. Right when you walk in, there are 7 or 8 hanging animatronic body bags. Really cool. They have a TON of stuff this year. My family and I are movong from Edmonton area, back to our hometown, Winnipeg, and we got big plans regarding a Halloween store and mabey even a haunted walkthrough! Stay tuned!
> 
> Dustyn


hey next time u go there, can u post pics at this edmonton store?...may give me an excuse to see that city


----------



## dusty588

Next time I am in there, I will try and get some pics to put on here.


----------



## jtc

Anyone in southwest Ontario? Zehr's is stocking the lifesize Headless Harry for $119. I picked one up at one of the Cambridge stores. He's pretty cool.


----------



## Halliance

Hey Dustyn,

If you set up a haunt in Winnipeg, let me know! I'd love to come visit.

Chris


----------



## Aelwyn

Fortino's has some Hallowe'en stuff on the shelves, and it looks like they might be getting more. I'll go back some time and take some pics. The prices were REALLY reasonable (those 6' foam skellies with draped cloth on them that hang were only $16.99, while nearly identical ones at Homesense were $39.99 or more).


----------



## Rocky

I already saw lots of Halloween decorations for sale this year which is awesome! Zellers has some cool animated props (perhaps 3 feet high?) of some Frankenstein looking guy who talks about some crazy experiment gone wrong and then takes his head off! lol They also had a clown and a third character I believe. Anyway I forgot to check the price since I almost started running around looking for all the halloween stuff they had! LOL


----------



## Vancouver

just bought the heads up harry at a Vancouver area Great Canadian Superstore for just a $120 bucks!

he ranges usually between 150-250..good deal for what you get

the below is a link to what i am talking about in case you don't know what it is

http://buyinflatables.com/productidW-13681.htm


----------



## qtpenny

Hello, I'm from Toronto, Ontario.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Welcome qtpenny! There are lots of haunters in your area here.


----------



## Valhella

Hey, If you're ever back in Victoria for October check out Galey's Corn Maze in Saanich and Nightmares Entertainment usually does 2 or 3 haunts around town.


----------



## Valhella

*Halloween retailers - West Coast*

I am on the Michael's mailing list and they send out great coupons that you can use for their Halloween stuff. Now I have 2 fog machines!
You can use the coupon once a day, until the date it runs out. So you can go in every day and buy a new Halloween item for 40 or 50 % off, for a week when the coupons are on.
Get on their list!


----------



## DeadSpider

Hey all you Canadians.....
Happy Thanksgiving Weekend.... 

...anyone else wish that Thanksgiving wasn't so close to Halloween? Most of the weekend becomes a family weekend, instead of a props weekend. Erm... i mean, not that family time isn't good... its just that there are only a few weekends left til the 31st.


----------



## iHalloween

That is too funny... I was just thinking the same thing... as I spend the weekend making WITCH JARS and fake holes for my walls! On the other hand it's also a LONG weekend before Halloween!

:voorhees:


----------



## Ghoul Friday

DeadSpider said:


> Hey all you Canadians.....
> Happy Thanksgiving Weekend....
> 
> ...anyone else wish that Thanksgiving wasn't so close to Halloween? Most of the weekend becomes a family weekend, instead of a props weekend. Erm... i mean, not that family time isn't good... its just that there are only a few weekends left til the 31st.


Thank god you said it too. My comment to another haunter was "Is it wrong that I'd rather stay home and work on my projects than go to the in-law's house?"

Happy Gobble Gobble everyone!


----------



## Toktorill

Happy Gobble Gobble Ghoul. 

And yes, I know what you mean. After thanksgiving dinner I stole some printer paper and a pen and designed another scene to add to my haunt. This is seriously, seriously crunch time this year- so every second I have to put into the haunt is absolutely essential. 

I love turkey with all the fixing's- but all that food energy is being spent on spookier things.


----------



## Aelwyn

Gobble gobble! Spent the weekend doing stuff with family and the man (he just bought his first car and we've been going on LOOOOONG drives and enjoying the gorgeous weather and the beauty of fall).

So it'll be catch-up after Wednesday (I have a wing order I've put off, and the woman is picking them up Thursday morning--eep!).


----------



## Hellrazor

I enjoyed Georgias first Thanksgiving with the fams. Her Baptism is next weekend and the Halloween party the weekend after so officially no new stuff this year. Actually not true, I made 3 little ghosts for the window out of chinese lanterns and cheesecloth. I have a black light shining on them. They are pretty cool.

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Not really any prop building this weekend, which is a shame considering it was a long weekend, but I agree with Hellrazor - when you have a little one everything else takes a back seat. We did get to a Pumpkinfest at a country farm yesterday. They had face painting and our daughter wanted to be a pumpkin! There was lots of games and even a "Boo Barn". Yes, she went through her first haunted house! It was pretty tame and she didn't seem to mind. I think our front yard at Halloween (or our basement any time of the year for that matter) is far spookier than any Boo Barn!  Here's a picture...


----------



## scream1973

Luckily since the gathering was at our house after the turkey with all the fixings.. to avoid falling asleep on the couch.. I was able to get outside and do some work on some of the halloween stuff. I ended up routing a cross into the lid of one of my coffins and then finally hinging it so it can swing open vs being a put on lid..

Did some painting of the sonotube columns for the front of my mausoluem as well so they are almost complete..

I think i am in pretty good shape for this year not to bad for year 1


----------



## frenchy

Eh Aelwyn !where in Hamilton are you located ? i am in west mountain . 
Yep it was a long weekend started to play with the rest of my display just to realize that i am missing bits to finish it and yesterday nothing was open , had visitors at the house on saturday ,sunday so i will have to finish everything next weekend i am always at the last minute . Is everybody is like that or i am the only one lollllll!


----------



## Aelwyn

frenchy said:


> Eh Aelwyn !where in Hamilton are you located ? i am in west mountain .
> Yep it was a long weekend started to play with the rest of my display just to realize that i am missing bits to finish it and yesterday nothing was open , had visitors at the house on saturday ,sunday so i will have to finish everything next weekend i am always at the last minute . Is everybody is like that or i am the only one lollllll!


I'm on the West Mountain too! Near Mohawk and Rice. It's a small, small world!


----------



## frenchy

Wow we are so near i am on west 19th and Garth small world indeed !


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

*Hello from the prairies!*

Hey fellow Canadians!! doing my best to haunt my part of Manitoba! 
1031 24/7 brothers & sisters!


----------



## DeadSpider

Uruk-Hai said:


> Not really any prop building this weekend, which is a shame considering it was a long weekend, but I agree with Hellrazor - when you have a little one everything else takes a back seat. We did get to a Pumpkinfest at a country farm yesterday. They had face painting and our daughter wanted to be a pumpkin! There was lots of games and even a "Boo Barn". Yes, she went through her first haunted house! It was pretty tame and she didn't seem to mind. I think our front yard at Halloween (or our basement any time of the year for that matter) is far spookier than any Boo Barn!  Here's a picture...


Thats awesome. She's a perfect lil punkin. 
My youngest is 7 now. When he was little he was pretty terrified of even a tame puppy mask. We started him out on uber cute stuff, my entrance was all cute google eyed ghosts and pumpkins we made together. Now he loves Halloween. Though he still gets a bit creeped out by 'mom's half of the basement'


----------



## Otaku

Heck, DS, *I'd* get creeped out by your half of your basement!


----------



## dusty588

*Happy Halloween!*

hey there. I just wanted to wish all my fellow Canadian Halloween nuts a safe, successful, and happy Halloween.

Dustyn:jol:


----------



## Hellrazor

Happy Canadian Halloween everyone!!!!


----------



## Horror off the Highway

I know I'm a little late for this thread. I'm from Ontario in a really small hick toen called Green Valley.


----------



## scream1973

Better late than never ..


----------



## Hellrazor

Welcome! Where is Green Valley?


----------



## scream1973

Courtney its up near the Ottawa valley area.


----------



## ubzest

Horror off the highway... great name!


----------



## scream1973

I think we need to have some Ontario Make and Takes , Meet and Greets this year..


----------



## Ghoul Friday

scream1973 said:


> I think we need to have some Ontario Make and Takes , Meet and Greets this year..


I've been thinking the same thing. I know there has been some talk amongst the Ontario Haunters Club.

I'd certainly be willing to attend a meet & greet / make & take. I think I might like hosting one if people were willing to come to the Toronto area.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

I've made a post about this in the Gathering and Events section.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=285142#post285142

Would love people to post their thoughts.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I've been talking to Victoria from OHC about running a Deluxe Tombstone Make & Take somewhere in the GTA.

I was thinking of breaking from the traditional format of making a single item from start to finish and instead focus on a number of diff. techniques to build up a palette of knowledge that could be applied at home to a variety of tombstones and other projects. Nothing is finalized but I was thinking along the lines of positive & negative lettering, texture, cracks and distressing, painting, stone & brick work, wood grain and metal. 

Once Victoria and I have hashed out the details we'll be posting the details on the OHC site.


----------



## ghost37

I would be interested in a make and take.


----------



## Hellrazor

Uruk-Hai said:


> I've been talking to Victoria from OHC about running a Deluxe Tombstone Make & Take somewhere in the GTA.
> 
> I was thinking of breaking from the traditional format of making a single item from start to finish and instead focus on a number of diff. techniques to build up a palette of knowledge that could be applied at home to a variety of tombstones and other projects. Nothing is finalized but I was thinking along the lines of positive & negative lettering, texture, cracks and distressing, painting, stone & brick work, wood grain and metal.
> 
> Once Victoria and I have hashed out the details we'll be posting the details on the OHC site.


That would be wonderful! You make the most exciting tombstones. I would LOVE to learn some of your techniques!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Anyone know when Canadian customs changed the rules for items being shipped from the States? Last time I checked, it was any gift under $50 was exempt from duty. Got a gift today and had to pay customs (totally shocked). Checked out the government website and those dirty *expletives* have lowered it to $20! 

So pissed off.

*double checked* Wait...it IS $60 or less for gifts...$20 or less for regular items. So Canada Post just screwed me, not the whole country. Good to know.


----------



## scream1973

That sucks Ghoul.

Cause i know bringing stuff across the border you have a daily Exemption of around $50-60.00

MIdwest Haunters will probably blow any budget i have left this year for Halloween..


----------



## Hellrazor

Unfortunatly, that was why I didnt participate in the secret reaper exchange. I got burned like that before and everyone said I was crazy that it shouldnt have happened, but it does so I couldnt be bothered. 

THe exchange is great, its just customs gets us sometimes and that sucks. 

So is anyone going to Hectors class. I will be registering shortly.. gotta find out if spouse gets a job or not first. LOL


----------



## scream1973

Unfortunately the gatherings of haunters always seem to fall on days that other things are planned.. Hectors class falls on the day of a family reunion bbq in ancaster that we are going to.. 

Hope to meet anyone heading down to MHC however..


----------



## Uruk-Hai

scream1973 said:


> Unfortunately the gatherings of haunters always seem to fall on days that other things are planned.. Hectors class falls on the day of a family reunion bbq in ancaster that we are going to..
> 
> Hope to meet anyone heading down to MHC however..


That's too bad scream1973. Maybe next time. Are you going to Screamfest July 4th.

I just created a new thread and posted info about the seminar here.


----------



## 13mummy

I can't believe I haven't posted on this thread yet. I'm from Winnipeg, love all you canadian haunters. I just wish we had some halloween tradeshows up here. Anyone else from Winnipeg??


----------



## scream1973

Rumour has it they are working on potentially working towards a Toronto based tradeshow


----------



## 13mummy

That would be awesome, I hope that comes true.


----------



## ghost37

Yes, I just received an email. The tradeshow is in St. Catherines on May 7-9, 2010 at the Parkway Convention Centre.


----------



## Zombies R Us

Hi fellow Canadians,
I am new here as of this month and stumbled upon this thread. I live in Northern Ontario in a city called Sudbury. It seems we all have the same stores we "haunt" for props at Halloween. I am going to be in Toronto next week from the 21st to the 23rd and want to know which of the props stores I should check out while there. I am in a conference all day Weds. and Thursday so I probably only have Tuesday afternoon to look around, need advice on where to maximize my shopping time and dollars. Anyone from the big city or around that can point me in the right direction? I am thinking Boneyard Bargins but need to know if they have a storefront bricks and mortar operation or if they are strickly online.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Zombies R US - Shopping off season in Toronto isn't much better than anywhere else in Ontario.

From my understanding, Boneyard Bargains is strictly online (though I might be mistaken). You could contact them and see if they'll allow you to come by to see items in person.

Besides that, options are limited to places like the Amazing Party Store. While they have a great yearly selection, it's the last place to maximize your dollar - I've seen small props there (for example, severed limbs/organs) that were 3 times more expensive than at Party Packagers ($15 instead of $5 for the same prop). Shame Party Packagers don't have their Halloween items out yet (as far as I know) or I'd say go there.

Malabar/ _might_ be worth a visit. Check out their website and see if anything appeals to you.

Not sure what the Spirit Store (Mississauga at 734 Dundas St E) is like in the off season. Couldn't find their phone number, but it would be worth calling there before you make the trek too. Make sure you go early in the afternoon - traffic along the Gardiner/QEW after 2:30 gets messy (mainly heading OUT of the city).

Nothing else in the area stands out for a July/August shop by a serious haunter.

I hope I've helped somewhat


----------



## scream1973

ghost37 said:


> Yes, I just received an email. The tradeshow is in St. Catherines on May 7-9, 2010 at the Parkway Convention Centre.


Yeah isnt that awesome.. like 15 mins away from me.. We are stoked.. and then a month later its MHC in Ohio


----------



## scream1973

Most spirit stores are strictly seasonal.. they roll into town around september and are gone in November.. thats part of the business model for the last few years.


----------



## Zombies R Us

Thanks Ghoul Friday for the heads up. I am familiar with Malabar and their Opera division as I have had the great fun of picking up costumes for our local college production there two years ago. Talk about a huge storage facility. Perhaps their retail store will have some stage makeup to renew my FX kit for the season. I figured there would be slim pickings this time of year but I am an optomistic haunter, or is that opportunistic? Har har!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

scream1973 said:


> Yeah isnt that awesome.. like 15 mins away from me.. We are stoked.. and then a month later its MHC in Ohio


Does that mean we can pitch a tent in your backyard?


----------



## scary rick

How do we get on the list!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Here's the email with all the info...

-------------------
Begin forwarded message:

From: "The Flaglers" <[email protected]>
Date: July 16, 2009 12:01:45 AM GMT-04:00
To: <Undisclosed-Recipient:;>
Subject: Canadian National Haunters Convention

Hello again!

Some of you may remember that I sent out information about a survey I was conducting of the Canadian Haunted Attraction Industry some months ago. My name is Matthew Flagler. My research and information gathering is now complete, and I am very excited to tell you about a historic event planned for Canadian Haunters in 2010.

Based on my survey results, and other research that I've conducted in the industry, I'm pleased to formally announce that a date and location has been selected for the first ever Canadian National Haunters Convention. It is to be held on May 7th-9th, 2010 at the Parkway Convention Centre in St. Catherine's, Ontario in the Heart of the Niagara Region. The location was chosen for may reasons. One of those is the large population base within a one day drive. Another is that it is less than 2 hours from three International Airports. Then there is the fact that Niagara Falls has huge tourist appeal, being one of the Seven Natural Wonders of the world. Next, there are numerous commercial haunted attractions operating in that area, and a very large haunt in nearby Buffalo, NY. Finally, the quality, affordability, and number of available hotel rooms in the area. I hope you agree that this is an ideal location for this first convention.

There are a block of hotel rooms set aside for this event at the hotel attached to the convention centre. The show rate is a very affordable $110 per night. If you would like more information about the Parkway Convention Centre, I invite you to call or visit them online. The information is as follows:http://www.heartofniagarahotels.com/hotels/qualityhotel.php or toll free 1-877-688-2324. Simply tell them that you are with the Canadian Haunters Convention when booking your rooms. Given that almost 10% of the room allotment at this hotel are already booked, I would book soon to avoid disappointment and ensure that you can stay at the hotel where the convention is being held.

This event is free of charge for anyone to attend the Trade Show portion. We expect to have over 50 haunt suppliers and presenters there. We will also have haunt education via a seminar series and haunt tours. There will be approximately 25 different workshops to choose from over two days in the seminar series. The cost to attend unlimited workshops is a low, low $75 if you book and pay before December 31st, 2009. After that, your fee is still a reasonable $125. The pricing on the haunt tours has not yet been set.

I have created a parking page website for the event, the address is www.canadahaunts.ca It should be live within 48 hours. Please bookmark the site and check in regulary as it will be updated often in the coming months. A more professional looking site will replace the parking page in the coming weeks.

I was very encouraged by the response to the survey request, and am hopeful that the response will be equally encouraging toward this event. There has never been one on this scale in Canada, ever. Should you have any questions, please feel free to respond to this email or call me at home. My number is (705) 292-9149.

I am now ironing out the details of some special guests and exciting keynote speakers. The intention is that there will be Haunt Tours followed by a welcome rally on Friday night; the Trade Show on Saturday and Sunday; seminars all weekend; a Social/Networking Event on Saturday night; and many other exciting venues, including a hearse car rally. I am now trying to book Peter Loughran as the keynote speaker. Peter runs a company called Masters of Illusions and has built illusions for the likes ofKris Angel (Mindfreak); David Blaine; and David Copperfield. A celebrity guest that I'm hoping will be in attendance will be Rick Brooks. Mr. Brooks has done set design on such Hollywood blockbusters as the Saw series of movies, the Chucky movies, Dracula 2000, and the Incredible Hulk, to name a few. As he is an active member of the Ontario Hearse Club, I am confident that he will be at the event.

Another goal is to provide specific activities for spouses and also that there may be child-care services available at the convention so that you can get the most out of your convention experience.

If you or someone you know would be interested in becoming a sponsor of this landmark event, a sponsorship package has also been created. If you know of anyone who should receive this email, I'd appreciate you passing it along, or emailing me with that information. Vendor pricing information is also available and spots are available on a first-come, first-served basis. If you operate a haunted attraction in the Niagara Region, I am very interested in speaking to you about hosting a haunt tour at your facility.

In the meantime, thank you for reading this very lengthy email. I look forward to seeing you at the show.

Kind Regards,

Matthew Flagler


----------



## 13mummy

Thanks for posting this email, I'm so interested!!


----------



## Aelwyn

Thanks for posting this! How exciting!!!!!!


----------



## scream1973

Uruk-Hai said:


> Does that mean we can pitch a tent in your backyard?


Haha... With the addition there is no backyard to speak of.. Its all deck and concrete.


----------



## Vancouver

Of course, it is always in Ontario!

Anyone know of any news in the Vancouver area? 

We have never had a Spirit store out here, anyone know if one is in the works?...those bloody fools still refuse ship to Canada 

Fyi, buycostumes.com is having an excellent sale on blowout/clearance items (buy one, get the other free)...and they ship to Canada! Sale ends on July 27th. I bought the Jason and Freddy door toppers for real cheap!


----------



## Vancouver

I have just been informed by Spirit Halloween that, for the first time ever, we are going to have a Spirit Halloween store in the Vancouver area to be opened by Labour day!!!

So happy!!!

Apparently last year was the first time they ventured into Canada (in the Toronto area of course) and now they are opening up 12 new stores in Canada!!!!

Sorry, he did not tell me where they will be. I am sure it will get posted on their website later on...


----------



## Beforedawn

OMG Vancouver... do you know where this will be ? I'm about an hour outside of Vancouver


----------



## Vancouver

they gave me an address on Cambie St, Downtown...not sure if it is correct...still checkin the Spirit website daily to see if any of the locations are posted (still negative as of today)


----------



## Night Watchman

I don't know why I never came on this thread before, but I'm glad I did. The haunt convention is right in my backyard. Will have to take a look around next May. It is cool to see all the Canadians on the site.


----------



## Vancouver

last update on Spirit Store in Vancouver area: secret location, will be announced soon...someone from another forum advised that this is still a go...also if not, bellingham is an easy drive...that location is confirmed on their site and will be opened next to Bellis Fair mall


----------



## Zombies Anonymous

Spirit Halloween stores

Spirit Halloween Burlington is open!
1881 Fairview St
Burlington ON L7S 2K4

Kitchener and Scarborough coming soon.


----------



## ghost37

I will have to keep an eye out when the Kitchener store opens! If anyone finds out, please post the date.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous

I think you should make the drive to Burlington, its a much better store! If I do say so myself. I was just at the Kitchener location they won't be ready for another week or two.


----------



## SapphyreMoon

Is the Spirit Store in Van open yet? Any news? I'm headed there on the weekend of the 17nth. 

We have a large haunt but I still love adding to it.


----------



## bolt

Hello all
We have just moved to Chilliwack from the Okanagan - can anyone tell me what is happening in this area for the Halloween celebration part of the year?


----------



## SapphyreMoon

I found the Vancouver Spirit store, in Metrotown; 6200 McKay Ave but after their petition, I am hesitant to shop there.


----------



## badlander2000

I am in Western New York but I still joined the Ontario Haunters Club because I want to do a business deal with you guys.


----------



## Dead Things

I'm in Regina, Sask. I've been haunting for about 6 or 7 years. I think a Canadian space would be great. I think we have some unique challenges when it comes to haunting. We've had snow on the ground since the beginning of Oct so I'm dealing with frozen animatronics right now.


----------



## SapphyreMoon

I agree with Dead Things. We do have unique challenges and I feel for those in the prairie provinces the most, they deal with wicked winds on top of colder weather. 

For me, (BC, Cariboo region) I could have snow OR rain all October (but so far it's been warm and dry). Try putting grave stone stakes in frozen ground or sliding, sticky mud! 

We have to make sure costumes will fit over snow suits, just in case. lol. I found really cool reusable mitt warmers in Halloween themes at Micheals this year and they get toasty warm!

All plastics for props have to be able to handle the cold and not snap, also, the cold kills batteries quickly and I use 40 to 60 batteries up in that one night!

One thing is for sure, we don't have access to the same kind of shopping! I do a lot of online ordering even though I'm only a few hours from Vancouver, I can't always find what I want there either. The trick is finding an online shop with stuff I like that will ship to Canada!


----------



## DeathTouch

Did any of you know the Canadian haunter who passed away from http://www.stittsvillehaunt.com/?


----------



## SapphyreMoon

DeathTouch said:


> Did any of you know the Canadian haunter who passed away from http://www.stittsvillehaunt.com/?


I did NOT know that! How sad.


----------



## yyzmec

Hi all
Oakville , Ontario...suburb just west of Toronto. Been doing the yard up since 1996 something a little different every year...Thye past 5 years has been the band Skeletal Remains. But alas they played their fairwell gig last year. Didnt plan on doing anything this year, actually wanted to go around to other displays in the area and see them at night, rather then in daylight...neat idea...wife and daughters quickly squashed that idea. So i have grudgingly agreed to set up a sized down display this year. Will be handing over the switch throwing duties to my eldest daughter and her friends...my baby is runnin the show...so maybe i will get out to see some other displays after all.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous

Just to let you in the Southern Ontario Area. All Spirit Halloween stores, Burlington, Kitchener, Mississauga & Scarborough will be having a 50% sale Nov. 1st


----------



## bigguy1

SomeGuy said:


> Hey guys i've been lurking a few days lol thought I'd say hi and also ask a question of the locals  I'm in Hamilton Ontario and am looking for a decent fog machine for an outdoor haunt. All I can find around here are those 400w walmart ones and I would imagine I would need 1-2 700w or maybe 1 1000-1200w unit. Does anyone know of a place that would sell one at a reasonable price? I cant find any at all lol Thanks


Hey SomeGuy,

I'm also in Hamilton. I also like to cross border shop. Especially now that our dollar is much higher in value. I seen some 1000W fog machines at the spirit squad store in Burlington. You can also try a DJ supply and rental store called Mad Productions on highway 20. They have several high end fog machines listed for sale on their website.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

*2010 Haunted Ontario Calendar*

So it's time to go through all your photos and send in your best shot (or 2) for the 2010 HAUNTED ONTARIO CALENDAR! It doesn't matter whether you think your haunt measures up or not - we want to see them all. Yard Haunt, Garage/Back Yard Walkthrough, Amateur & Professional Haunt, large or small it doesn't matter.

The calendar will be 8.5" x 11" when folded opening to 11" x 17", full colour, printed on good quality glossy paper and cover. Depending on cost it will either be saddle stitched (stapled) or ring bound. There will be a large area for photos at the top part of each month with plenty of space to write each day's appointments. I'm even thinking of putting in a Halloween countdown so we know exactly how many days it is until our favourite holiday rolls around again. 

I'm going to try and keep the cost for each calendar in the $15-20 range plus shipping.

In order for me to gauge the response and figure out final printing numbers/calendar cost I will make the assumption that those submitting photos will want at least 1 copy of the finished calendar. If submissions are too low to either fill the calendar or justify printing costs I will be forced to unfortunately cancel the calendar so please send in those photos or indicate if you will be purchasing one (or many!)

I will to allocate some space each month for a small banner ad for those with a Halloween related business/professional Haunt that wish to advertise. The final size of the banner has yet to be determined but it should be around 1" x 4.5" for approx. $60. Please contact me if you would be interested in this option. You could supply your own ad to my specs or I could design something for you for a small fee.

Here are the Photo Submission Guidelines:

- Basically the largest shot your camera can do is best. Anything above a 3+ MegaPixel camera should be fine. Files should be, at minimum, over 1 MB filesize. If you aren't sure, send me the photo and I can tell you if it is acceptable or not.

- Images that have been saved for the web are generally too small to use. The larger or better quality photo you send the larger or more prominent I will use it (when possible).

- Send a maximum of 1-4 photos. I will choose the best depending on the calendar layout. Email me at [email protected]

- include with each photo your name, haunt name (if any) & location. For example mine would read:

_Hector Turner
A Haunted Halloween at Blackstone Cemetery, Brampton_

- also include "HAUNTED ONTARIO" in your subject line when you submit your photos so I can try and keep the spam filters from catching it. I will send out a confirmation once I have received your submission so if you don't hear anything back from me within a week, please try to contact me.

- I reserve the right to have final say as to which photos will and will not be included, however I will endeavour to include at least 1 photo from each person that submits their shots.

That's it for now, let's get those photos rolling in so I can get started. If everything goes according to plan I would hope to have the calendars ready to ship by the 1st week of January 2010. This promises to be a great showcase for all the haunting community that Ontario has to offer and a great way to keep the Halloween spirit all year long!

Hector


----------



## Uruk-Hai

*2010 Haunted Ontario Calendar - layout*

Just wanted to post a follow-up to the calendar project.

Here is a rough layout of what I was thinking how the photos would look. This isn't exactly how January will look - I just threw in some shots I've received so things will shift around once I get all the photos in and decide what goes where. Generally I plan on having one large main image and 3-4 supporting images/month. I haven't laid out the actual calendar date pages yet but my thinking is that there will be space for the ads in those months where there are blank days at the beginning or end of each month. Some months will have 1 ad and others will have 2 ads. That way the ads and photos don't detract from one another.

Keep sending your photos in by the way. If you haven't submitted yet there is still time. Don't worry if you think your photos aren't good enough we want to see everyone's shots - a real cross-section of Halloween in Ontario. I'll be setting a cut-off date sometime in December where I make the decision, based on the number of photos and interest, whether to go ahead or not.

[EDIT] see post below for final layout


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Just wanted to remind everyone that if you haven't had a chance to order your 2010 Haunted Ontario calendar there's still time. Don't miss out on seeing the best haunts Ontario has to offer month after month all year long.

*Only $20 including shipping. Order online or send a cheque to Hector Turner, 19 Rainforest Drive, Brampton, ON L6R 1B2. *










































(I apologize for bumping this thread, just wanted to make sure the word got out)


----------



## HauntCanada

Hey all! You've no doubt heard about the Canadian Haunters Convention upcoming in May. If you didn't, visit www.canadahaunts.ca for details. If you can't make it, I'm also spearheading the Canadian Haunters Association. I have a list of about 200-225 Canadian Haunters, but I'm sure I haven't found everyone. If you would be so kind as to email me with details about your haunt, type, website, email, etc, I'd appreciate it! You can email me at [email protected] and I'll get you on the mailing list. Also, I'd appreciate it if you could tell everyone about the convention/ Thanks, Matthew Flagler


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Just a quick post to let everyone know that the 2010 Haunted Ontario Calendar has been reduced to $12. See the images in the previous post below to see what the calendar looks like. Order info here. Even if you're not from Ontario or even Canada it's a great way to keep your favourite season alive all year long!


----------



## Hellrazor

iHalloween said:


> Canadian here too. Northern Ontario!


Hey! Im originally from the Soo! Where abouts are you?


----------



## Hellrazor

iHalloween said:


> Right in the center of the Great Lakes!


Easiest pleace to find on the map of the world!


----------



## CB_Christmas

heyy!! Im Canadian (i love doing that too lol). I live in cape Breton. I wish there were more haunters on the forum from around here!


----------



## Dead Things

There's a Canadian Group on this forum, here's the link
http://www.hauntforum.com/group.php?groupid=23


----------



## RedSno

I live in Newfoundland! No haunters in my area really, one house in the whole town besides mine decorates, which is a shame! Alot of people put out like Dollar Store skulls, but not really decorating.


----------



## hurricanegame

I am from Kitchener Ontario...anyone else from around these parts or the GTA?

I would love to touch base with some local folks...I conduct haunts each year...I took a long break from Halloween (not sure why) since I stopped trick or treating...but after a LONG time off (no decorating etc) I have been putting on one of the best (people have told me that for the last two years) yard haunts in my area...


----------



## jtc

Hey. I'm originally from Kitchener. I now live in Cambridge. What part of Kitchener are you located? Maybe I've seen your haunt. I think there is a few haunters on here from Kitchener and the surrounding area.


----------



## dawn_catalina

I am in Ajax, Ontario (part of the Greater Toronto Area). I have been obessed with haunting and spooking the ToTs my entire life, but never realized the awesomeness of making an animated prop. I plan on building my first leering tombstone prop and FCG this year.
Cannot wait for the chain stores to break out the supplies already


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I'm in Brampton and I know of several great haunts in and around this part of Ontario. Have you joined the Ontario Haunters Club? There are several events a year - make & takes, haunt tours and monthly pub get-togethers.

www.ontariohauntersclub.com


----------



## hurricanegame

Thank you guys for the posts...The Ontario Haunters club is something I came across a year or two ago, should have remembered that one...thanks man I will have to check it out and hopefully there are some upcoming events...

To JTC I reside near fairview mall behind the big high rise buildings directly behind walmart...I own a house here...

And dawn you want to build me something? lol just joking...but wow that is cool...I think I should get into prop building...

What are everyones Halloween plans this year here in good old Ontario or even Canada in general for that matter...I'm doing the traditional yard haunt and possibly a party like last year...


----------



## ghost37

Hurricanegame - 
I have a haunt 1 hour north of Kitchener, a small town called Palmerston.
I work just outside of Kitchener, in Bloomingdale. I will have to pop by and see your yard haunt this year!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Hey everyone! I hail in the small city of Cornwall Onatrio. This will actually be my first year haunting here as I am a new home owner (yay)! Nice to see everyone!


----------



## Hellvin

Welcome Mistress!

Has anyone found the shopping a little lacklustre this year? Usually I find the Labour Day weekend is the rollout in many Canadian outlets for their Halloween displays & products. I ran around to a couple of different shopping areas (Winners, Michaels, WalMart, CanuckTruck, etc) yesterday looking for new stuff & props, but found very little in comparison to previous years.

Are merchants keeping a low inventory profile given the state of the economy? Will we see a ramp-up later in the season? Is it just our area (Calgary)?


----------



## Hellrazor

I travelled through Michigan last week and found the same thing Hellvin! I was so disappointed. I too feel that there is not much out yet but usually there is by now.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

*Toronto PVC Candle Make & Take*

PVC Candle Make & Take: SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 19, 2010

Create ultra-realistic Halloween prop candles quickly & easily. Using ordinary LED battery powered tea lights and a hot glue gun you can turn regular PVC pipe into amazingly realistic pillar candles. This will be a hands-on seminar with each student being given enough tools & supplies to make 4-5 candles in the afternoon.

Cost $15.00

Registration now open until September 17, 2010

Space will be limited to 15 people and registration will be on a first come/first served basis.

(edit: for now the registration form and Paypal link is up on the "What's New" Page. Just scroll down.)
http://www.ontariohauntersclub.com/id26.html


----------



## HalloQueen

Hi there,
I love to do Halloween parties! woohoo! I'm in gatineau\ottawa area. The Dollarama stores have a great selection of Halloween items. As do Walmart, Party Mart and Audrey's Costume house on Cyrville. I've been trying to get to a Haunters club, but you know life gets in the way of all my fun! LOL! Oh and I found great Apothecary Jars at Winners only 12.99 to 16.99.


----------



## HalloQueen

I made a pretty easy prop last year. Using the bottom and top styrofoam from a new fridge. I used a wall scene to cover up the styrofoam and added a skeleton face with eyes that light up. I had bought a flashlight that has sound effect from the SallyAnn to sit behind it that said Help Me Help Me! I will try to add a picture later. Not the greatest piece of work but it'll do.


----------



## CDNsongbird

Late to the party as I am a newbie, but I love on beautiful Vancouver Island, BC.


----------



## bolt

yay - another one from BC.


----------



## HoflyLoster

Hey everyone! I'm from Nova Scotia.


----------



## CDNsongbird

Hey, bolt! My dad grew up in Vernon. I still love the Okanagan so much!  

Hey, Holly! What part of NS are you from? We were in Greenwood from 2001-2006 and the girls and I are planning a trip back in March.


----------



## matthewemrich

Montreal Quebec


----------



## Hauntiholik

If you are interested in Uruk-Hai's 2011 Haunted Canada Calendar, please go here for further updates.


----------



## Tiny

I am in ontario as well about half way between london and windsor along the 401


----------



## Zombies Anonymous

*Welcome*

Welcome Tiny.

Are you a member of the Ontario Haunter's Club as well? If not might want to check it out.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Canadian Haunters Association Swap Meet & Sale

Saturday, 19 March from 2:00 - 3:00
The Assembly Hall (Kipling & Lakeshore)
1 Colonel Samuel Smith Park Drive, Toronto, ON

What better time than springtime to clean out your Halloween closets, basements, spare tombs, garages, warehouses of your old Halloween props and decorations that you haven't used for the last few seasons and either trade or sell them.

What you might find: Halloween props, Adult and Kids Costumes, Wigs, Wings, Masks, Fake Nails, Hats, Halloween decorations, Fog machines, lLghts, Halloween movies, that body hidden in the cellar, and other goodies

Admission: FREE

Open to all ages

Registration for sale tables is closed but feel free to come on out for some great deals!

Event Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181305098577971
MAP: http://www.toronto.ca/culture/assembly_hall.htm


----------



## HauntCanada

For all you Canadians, please consider checking out the Canadian Haunters Convention, being held this year in London, Ontario. Website is www.canadahaunts.ca Thanks, Matthew


----------



## Broom Hilda

Hi from Ontario, in a small town of Smithville, 30 min either way from Hamilton and St.Catharines or 1 hr from Toronto.


----------



## scarey

British Columbia


----------



## T-rex

Hey everyone we live in Edmonton, we have been working on Halloween 2011 projects since January! I finally got around to posting some pictures tonight, check them out.

http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=941


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Welcome T-Rex! Love your pumpkin scarecrow and the babies, while not my thing, are certainly creepy looking!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

*Coming Soon... the NEW 2012 HAUNTED CANADA CALENDAR!!!*

Once again I'll be doing a new Haunted Canada Calendar for 2012 featuring the very best of All-Canadian Haunts! Lat year we had haunts from Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba, Ontario and Quebec. This year I'd like to see all of Canada represented so start spreading the word! Let's make this edition of the Haunted Canada Calendar the BEST YET!

So with that said it's time to look over all your photos and send in your best shots for the 2012 HAUNTED CANADA CALENDAR! It doesn't matter whether you think your haunt measures up or not - we want to see them all. Yard Haunt, Garage/Back Yard Walkthrough, Amateur & Professional Haunt, even indoor display, large or small it doesn't matter. The only criteria is that you are based within Canada. *The final cut-off date for photo submissions will be SUNDAY, JULY 17th so don't delay!*

Full details can be found on this thread or my website.


----------



## darksydehaunter

I am from Ontario, Whitby to be exact..
Ive noticed home haunting is getting more popular in my area. Could have something to do with what I do at halloween. My neighbours have caught on to how much fun it is...


----------



## PumpkinBrain

Hi to my Canadian fellows. I am from Saint-Georges in Quebec province. There not a lot of haunters in my region. I'm aware of only one other serious home haunter and 3 amateur haunted attractions, one of which I am involved in.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

*Final Call for Photo Submissions - 2012 Haunted Canada Calendar
*
Just wanted to let everyone know I'm still looking for photo submissions to the 1012 Haunted Canada Calendar. I'm asking for photos early this year as I'm going to be getting the files finished and to the printers so that it can be printed and ready to order for the first week of October. As a result this year I'm asking for photos from any year, not just the one past.

It's past the deadline of July 17th but if you wanted to submit any of your photos you can still get in! I'll need to get them in the next week at the latest though so I can start work on the calendar and get it to the printer in time. Make sure you don't miss out on your chance to be a part of a great showcase for Canadian Haunts.

I'm particularly on the lookout for haunts from the Prairies and the East Coast as I currently don't have any photos submitted from those regions and I'd really like the calendar to be representative of ALL Canada. Let's get those photos coming in!!

*Full details on my website.*

Looking forward to seeing your photos.
Regards, Hector


----------



## mysterymaiden

Hey y'all! I'm a Canuck haunter originally from Calgary, Alberta and currently haunting in Barrie, Ontario! I usually find a good selection of stuff to purchase for my haunts each year - maybe I've just been blessed. I've already seen Halloween stuff out in August here!


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey everybody! I am haunting from Montreal in the province of Quebec. My neighborhood has a lot of house that decorate, but as for a full on haunt, it's pretty rare in my area. But having had my "haunt" at my house for the past 5 years, the word is finally getting out and I think all the kids are getting into it too... which bodes well for the future of haunting around these parts! "P


----------



## CoolDJTV

Im in Alberta (Calgary Area) GO CANADA


----------



## octoberist

*When?*

Just when is Canadian Halloween this year anyway? How close on the calendar does it fall to real Halloween?


----------



## Uruk-Hai

octoberist said:


> Just when is Canadian Halloween this year anyway? How close on the calendar does it fall to real Halloween?


October 31st. Same as everywhere else.


----------



## bfrd22

octoberist said:


> Just when is Canadian Halloween this year anyway? How close on the calendar does it fall to real Halloween?


Really? REAL Halloween? Don't say anything about our Fake Thanksgiving before the REAL one happens down south.

Anyhow, Newbie to the Forum from Blackfalds, Alberta. DEAD Centre between Edmonton and Calgary.
Glad to be Part of the REAL HALLOWEEN

Andy H


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Just a quick note to announce that the *2012 HAUNTED CANADA CALENDAR* is at the printer and is now available for order! For more details see this thread.


----------



## NemesisGenesis

I'm in Lewiston NY, on the wrong side of the border but It's only a stone throw away. I can literally see the Lewiston Queenstone bridge from my front door.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Bonjour! I am from Cornwall, ON myself. Being from a small city I don't have a good selection of anything Halloweeny. Good thing I live just minutes from the US border. Messena NY here I come!!


----------



## yeloowtang

HI !! salut  i'm from Gatineau,Quebec..i've been a big halloween fan for years.
found great ideas here and there.
only a few years ago have we been getting cool stuff with spirit and mounster halloween stores. I always built my own props until i could get them,when i can'r i order from the U.S and if the shipping cost is to hight i drive to massena to pick up myself.. I will add pictures of my haunt soon..i usualy tranform the facade of the house into a castle with a huge cemetary ,multiple colums and fake cast iron fence..
i have a few cool prjects to add this year..
can't wait to share with all of you.

steff


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey Yeloowtang!

I am from Montreal and I feel your pain about not being able to get stuff from the states 

Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## antichris

Hey everyone... from Oshawa! Busy putting together the first Oshawa Halloween parade AND all day/night event. If anyone would like to meet... discuss ideas, participate, we can meet up pretty much anywhere in Durham Region.


----------



## 7500Blizzard

Hi i'm from St Andre d'Argenteuil about an hour north of Montreal.


----------



## Zombie Sid

In Ballantrae, Ontario... just east of Aurora and north of Stouffville


----------



## byteme

Hellrazor said:


> I have searched for this and to no avail, so here goes a new topic....
> 
> I am Canadian...He he, I love doing that. I noticed that many other Canadian Haunters have been popping up around here. It would be nice to see who y'all are and what province you are in.
> 
> Is there any way to make this sticky for us. Im not trying to create our own field here but theres like 450 Americans and 25 (if that ) Canadians. It would be just nice to see what kind of spirit we have here LOL.
> 
> Any other cross-boarder shoppers here too?
> 
> Im in Southern Ontario, not too far from Toronto.


Im in London haunting for 25 plus years


----------



## Rage

I'm on Vancouver Island........haven't seen many from here but the island has a few home haunts as well.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

*Canadian Haunters Association*

(as posted to the CHA Facebook Group)

Greetings Boils & Ghouls...We currently have 352 members in our CHA group. It's a great mixture of primarily Canadian Home Haunters, Commercial Haunters, Haunt industry businesses, and Halloween enthusiasts.

Our group continues to grow weekly.

We have our own website which was created to pass along information and ideas on all things related to Halloween for FREE.
http://www.canadianhauntersassociation.com

We have our own facebook page on which our members post daily informative links and videos on everything and anything related to the Haunt Industry.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/99809088969

We run exciting promotions. (i.e. The 2012 CHA Home Haunter Awards Contest)
http://www.canadianhauntersassociation.com/dev/contests/

We also organize an Annual Scarefest Convention&#8230; Canada's Haunted Attraction Convention
http://www.chascarefest.com/index.html

We hold social gatherings (i.e. Haunt Crawls, Make & Take Seminars, Monthly Pub Nights, etc&#8230 It's a great way to get involved and meet other haunters like yourself - maybe you could organize a meet-up in your area?

We are always looking to improve the group and value everyone's input. If you haven't yet joined we welcome you to do so (free to join) and register your haunt. If you've already joined we would like to ask a favour from everyone that's a CHA Member. Could you please help spread our virus by letting friends, family members or anyone you know in the Haunt Industry to join our group of misfits!!!!!

Thank you for your DeAdiCaTiOn&#8230;


----------



## Drunkenmonkeyrage

Hey everyone,

I'm over in Victoria bc, only been doing this haunt thing for a couple of years.....since my kids reminded me how cool halloween was. 

Anyway my house is in its infancy but if you're ever in Victoria on halloween head over to palo alto street......amazing haunt


----------



## Dulcet Jones

I'm in Kingston Ontario, good to see so many Canadians here.


----------



## The Black Witch

Vancouver BC

So glad to finally find some fellow haunters closer to home


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey gang! I've posted on here before, but to to refresh the info - I'm near Montreal Quebec. I know of a couple serious haunters nearby, but there is not many.

Glad to see the spirit is alive and well across Canada!


----------



## Azirithdorr

Hi all,

Vernon, B.C. here. My friend and I did a haunt for the Lions club in Enderby, B.C. this year and it was really fun to take the 'next step up'


----------



## Pumpkin head

Wow jtc small world Im in Waterloo bout 15 min away been a lurker here for a while so thought I would finally register great site


----------



## ArtistReflect

Azirithdorr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Vernon, B.C. here. My friend and I did a haunt for the Lions club in Enderby, B.C. this year and it was really fun to take the 'next step up'


Azirithdorr, I'm just around the bend, in Kamloops from you. Would love more information on the Enderby Haunt if you do it again this year.


----------



## Passi

Hey  I'm new here as well.

Kingston, Ontario


----------



## PMTT

New here as well. From Cambridge, Ontario


----------



## jtc

*Welcome!*

Hey. Welcome to the forum. I'm from Cambridge too! I'm on Scrimger Ave.


----------



## PMTT

Hi there! I "met" you on the other forum! I know your home well...will have to stop one day to meet you in person!


----------



## BillyVanpire

another canuck here... 40min west of T.O.

i am the keeper of The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein.

media & merch
Ooga Booga!


----------



## kitchie

Hello fellow Canadian.. I'm from the largest city of Quebec.. Montreal..


----------



## KreepyKents

Kreepy Kents checking in from Rockland, ON just east of the Nations Capital.


----------



## HauntedAddictions

Hey hey, Ottawa Canada here! woop woop


----------



## Dyad

From Brantford Here


----------



## Bigwands

Just outside Toronto


----------



## haunted canuck

From Edmonton Alberta , hope you guys all know about the new canadian haunters association website google it and hope to see you hosers there


----------



## Uruk-Hai

*Canadian Haunters Association*

Hey guys. Here's the link for the Canadian Haunters Association's website. You can join for free and then register your haunt in the directory as well as search to find other local haunts. We've also started up regional chapters for all the provinces which are getting active on Facebook.

http://www.canadianhauntersassociation.com


----------



## Coldboy

Dawson Creek BC, Mile 0 of the Alaska hi way and a pretty scary place year round!


----------



## TheSilentClown

From Brockville, Ontario, home of....myself, haha


----------



## pterrorien

from saint john new brunswick and home haunts are pretty scarce around here but hopefully that starts to change it seems more prop stores are popping up around here.


----------



## Violetlvr

I have a homehaunt myself, it's pretty badass


----------



## CAMILWAMMY

It's cool having a Canadian thread! I'm Calgarian (Alberta) and new to the forums. I'm looking forward to seeing the forums pick up as we get closer to Halloween this year.


----------



## RWErskine

i'm about 3 hrs from Toronto


----------



## Hallowed31

Hellrazor said:


> I have searched for this and to no avail, so here goes a new topic....
> 
> I am Canadian...He he, I love doing that. I noticed that many other Canadian Haunters have been popping up around here. It would be nice to see who y'all are and what province you are in.
> 
> Is there any way to make this sticky for us. Im not trying to create our own field here but theres like 450 Americans and 25 (if that ) Canadians. It would be just nice to see what kind of spirit we have here LOL.
> 
> Any other cross-boarder shoppers here too?
> 
> Im in Southern Ontario, not too far from Toronto.


Cambridge, Ont


----------



## Hallowed31

jtc said:


> My favourite store in Cambridge is Maskerade Manor. It's on Queen St.


LOL! I could hit that store with a baseball from my backyard!


----------



## Hallowed31

Did I miss all the action? Is there anybody (still) out there?


----------

